# Sticky  [WNIOSKI] Podmiana pierwszego postu



## 625

Wielokrotnie pojawiał się pomysł, aby uaktualniać pierwsze posty - wizualki, kamera, opis, teraz także google mapa. Mam myśl - w tym wątku chętny forumowicz daje gotowca i link do posta #1, a wolny moderator przekleja - pozwoli zrobić to sprawnie i wzbudzi pozytywną konkurencję między miastami


----------



## talkinghead

625 said:


> Wielokrotnie pojawiał się pomysł, aby uaktualniać pierwsze posty - wizualki, kamera, opis, teraz także google mapa. Mam myśl - w tym wątku chętny forumowicz daje gotowca i link do posta #1, a wolny moderator przekleja - pozwoli zrobić to sprawnie i wzbudzi pozytywną konkurencję między miastami


A po ciężkiej pracy moderującej pierwszy post - kasuje ten w tym wątku.


----------



## dawidny

A po co kasować ja bym wolał żeby ten wątek został na stałe i żeby w nim znalazły się odnośniki do odpowiednich wątków, taka wersja na skróty byłaby fajna sprawą dla tych którzy raczej przebywają w swoich działach, a do innych działów rzadko zaglądają


----------



## 625

A to fakt - łatwo by było można zauważyć, że jakaś inwestycja się zmieniła.


----------



## Tarnów_Euphory

Więc mamy dawać, czy nie ? :nuts:


----------



## 625

Nie, nie dawajcie, po co.


----------



## Tarnów_Euphory

:lol: xD ok


----------



## Papaj

A może warto by było przykleić ten wątek do działów regionalnych? Z tego co się orientuję i z tego co widać na liczniku odwiedzin to tutaj niewiele ludzi zagląda. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że sama nazwa wątku może być myląca . Sam się zdziwiłem jego zawartością gdy tutaj wszedłem.


----------



## 625

Jak się nie interesują, to ich problem.


----------



## marcinp

Po prostu tutaj zwykle nie ma nic interesującego, aby przeciętny forumowicz spoglądał tu raz po raz, no chyba, że jest moderatorem w złym nastroju i ma ochotę kogoś zbanować 
Imo w pierwszym wątku każdej inwestycji przydałby się porządny opis(wizki, linki) + faq. Kiedyś nawet pomyślałem, że przydałoby się wiki forumowe -> coś w tym stylu http://fpw.wikidot.com/start


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16968144&postcount=1
Wątek Wzorcownia Włocławek
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BUDOWA GALERII WZORCOWNIA WCHODZĄCEJ W SKŁAD KOMPLEKSU CH CITY*

*1. Opis Inwestycji*
WZORCOWNIA jest realizacją idei stworzenia nowoczesnej, atrakcyjnej, miejskiej przestrzeni publicznej. Architekci, projektując cztery budynki, utworzyli ramy dla placu (tzw. PLAC GRODZKI), stanowiącego przestrzeń spajającą obiekty o różnych funkcjach. Stworzony został ciąg komunikacyjny, łączący ulice Pułaskiego i Kilińskiego, który stanowi naturalny trakt ruchu w mieście. PLAC GRODZKI jest sercem WZORCOWNI – miejscem spotkań i odpoczynku dla mieszkańców miasta oraz podróżnych. Fontanny, oświetlenie skweru miejskiego, elementy małej architektury oraz zieleń, tworzą atmosferę tego miejsca.








Nowa inwestycja uzupełni ofertę i funkcje istniejącego już kompleksu handlowo-rozrywkowego – CH City, w skład którego wchodzą m.in. MULTIKINO, hipermarket KAUFLAND, EMPIK, RTV EURO AGD, JYSK i KOMFORT, a także znajdujący się w już zrewitalizowanym budynku APARTHOTEL LOFTY W PIECOWNI. Częścią istniejącego centrum jest również parking na ponad 300 miejsc oraz stacja benzynowa. Obydwa obiekty będą połączone ciągami komunikacyjnymi, dzięki czemu powstanie jeden duży kompleks wielofunkcyjny (tzw. power centre). Połączenie już istniejących obiektów z WZORCOWNIĄ stworzy nową przestrzeń handlowo-usługową na terenie o łącznej powierzchni 8 ha, w centralnym punkcie miasta – śródmiejską dzielnicę miasta.
(Źródło: www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/lokalizacja))

*2. Lokalizacja*








(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/lokalizacja)

*3. Rewitalizacja terenów przemysłowych*
WZORCOWNIA i CH City znajdują się na terenie dziewiętnastowiecznych, zabytkowych fabryk, które zostały objęte ochroną Wojewódzkiego Konserwatora Zabytków. Obszar ten zajmowały 94 zrujnowane budynki, a w czasie prac budowlanych wywieziono 60 000 m sześć. gruzu.
W zrewitalizowanym, XIX-wiecznym budynku tzw. PIECOWNI powstanie pierwsze we Włocławku centrum rekreacyjno–rozrywkowe.
Charakterystycznym elementem tej przestrzeni będą *trzy stare piece*, w których kiedyś wypalano znane w kraju i na świecie, barwnie malowane włocławskie przedmioty fajansowe. Niektóre z nich, z tzw. kolekcji picassowskiej, osiągają dziś wysokie ceny. 








(Ze zbiorów *Muzeum Ziemi Kujawskiej i Dobrzyńskiej*)
Obiekt składa się z trzech brył o różnym pierwotnym przeznaczeniu. Powstał w *1873 r*. na terenie *Fabryki Fajansu Teichfelda i Asterbluma*. W późniejszym okresie obudowywano i przebudowywano jego poszczególne fragmenty. Pierwotnie mieściły się tam piecownia, kapslarnia, lejarnia, suszarnia i formownia. Produkcję przemysłową zamknięto na początku lat 90. Remont części obiektu rozpoczęto w latach 80. XX w, by utworzyć w nim siedzibę muzeum fajansu. Prace zostały jednak przerwane na początku lat 90. i od tamtej pory obiekt systematycznie popadał w ruinę.
PIECOWNIA należy do grupy zabytków dziedzictwa przemysłowego. Utrzymanie zewnętrznej formy obiektu połączone z modernizacją wnętrza, umożliwia zachowanie charakterystycznych elementów architektury przemysłowej tej części Włocławka. Budynek posiada trzy kondygnacje i podpiwniczenie, w którym będą się mieścić pomieszczenia techniczne oraz toalety.
Z uwagi na ogromne zniszczenie i konieczność adaptacji do nowych funkcji i warunków użytkowania, niektóre rozwiązania wewnątrz budynku będą odbiegać od pierwotnych. Rekonstrukcji mają podlegać zachowane trzy piece do wypalania fajansu, zlokalizowane w zachodniej części inwestycji. Piece, wykonane z cegły, mają postać cylindrów o średnicy ok. 3 m i wysokości ok. 4 m (do wysokości pierwszej kondygnacji). Do pieca prowadzi niewielkie wejście o wysokości ok. 170 cm. W pomieszczeniu z piecami o powierzchni ok. 500 mkw. zostanie zaaranżowana restauracja. W jednym z pieców będzie urządzony bar, a w dwóch pozostałych mają powstać salki VIP.
(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/rewitalizacja)

*4. Etapy inwestycji "Wzorcownia Włocławek"*

*- Budynek "A"*
Nowoczesna galeria handlowa będzie oferować mieszkańcom miasta produkty znanych marek polskich i zagranicznych. Znajdą się tam nowoczesne sklepy odzieżowe i obuwnicze, sklepy z artykułami sportowymi i artykułami dla dzieci, delikatesy, punkty usługowe i podziemny parking.








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)
* Wielokondygnacyjna galeria handlowa
* *15 400 mkw.* powierzchni handlowej – w tym supermarketu 1800 mkw.
* 80 sklepów i punktów usługowych
* *Parking podziemny*
* Ciąg komunikacyjny wewnątrz budynku A umożliwia dostęp do ul. Kilińskiego poprzez boczne wejście
* Funkcjonalna komunikacja: pasaż, windy panoramiczne, schody ruchome
* Dwupoziomowy łącznik z budynkiem D, jednopoziomowy łącznik z Aparthotelem
* Atrium ze świetlikiem nad centralną częścią pasażu
* *Zielone dachy i aranżacja zieleni* w atrium galerii handlowej
* *Budynek pasywny* – minimalne zużycie energii
(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/budynek-A)








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)

*- Budynek "B" i "C"*
Nowoczesne budynki biurowo-mieszkalne dopełniają handlową funkcję Wzorcowni. W lokalach o wysokim standardzie znajdą się siedziby kancelarii prawnych, biur rachunkowych oraz atrakcyjne punkty usługowe. Parter przeznaczony będzie na działalność handlową. Wynajem biur zajmuje się firma Budizol S.A.








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)
* 300 mkw. powierzchni handlowej w bud. B
* 1 000 mkw. powierzchni handlowej w bud. C
* 40 lokali biurowo-usługowych o łącznej powierzchni 3200 mkw. 
(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/budynek-B-i-C)

*- Budynek "D"*
Część budynku Starej Piecowni pochodzi z 1873 roku i pamięta początki najstarszej fabryki fajansu we Włocławku. To tutaj powstawały wzory znanych na całym świecie, barwnych, ręcznie malowanych „włocławków”. Teraz będzie to miejsce spotkań, odpoczynku i rozrywki dla mieszkańców miasta.








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)
* Pierwsze we Włocławku centrum rekreacyjno–rozrywkowe
* Zrewitalizowany XIX-wieczny budynek „Piecowni” dawnej fabryki fajansu
* 3 600 mkw. powierzchni wynajmu
* Kręgielnia, klub fitness, restauracje i kawiarnie na 500 miejsc
* Szklany łącznik z galerią handlową w budynku A
(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/budynek-D)








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)

* - Budynek "E"*
Etap o którym na chwilę obecną wiemy na mniej. Nie jest znana dokładnie data rozpoczęcia budowy. Budynek będzie "doklejony" do budynku "B". Znany jest również wstępny podział funkcji budynku według poziomów
* Poziom -2 oraz -1 jako parking
* Poziom 0 oraz 1 jako powierzchnia handlowa
* Poziom 2 jako powierzchnia usługowa








(Źródło wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)

*5. Nowoczesne rozwiązania*
W galerii handlowej będzie zastosowany nowoczesny system rekuperacji, który umożliwi odzysk zgromadzonej w budynku energii. W wymiennikach ciepła (rekuperatorach) wyrzucane na zewnątrz zużyte ciepłe powietrze podgrzeje powietrze zasysane z zewnątrz. Do ogrzewania zostanie wykorzystana także energia słoneczna z solarów umieszczonych na dachu. Projektując bryłę obiektu wzorowano się na idei obiektów pasywnych.

Okna i przeszklony dach zostaną wyposażone w szyby typu „heat mirror”, które odbijają ciepło w kierunku jego źródła, chroniąc zarówno przed przegrzaniem, jak i utratą ciepła. Szyby nie przepuszczają promieni UV, co jest szczególnie ważne dla sklepów odzieżowych. Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła jest tu ponad dwukrotnie niższy niż w przypadku szyb powszechnie stosowanych. Świetlik w dachu będzie zasłaniany w czasie upałów lub mroźnych nocy rozwijaną roletą, która zapewni utrzymanie odpowiedniej temperatury w budynku. Ogrzewanie, wentylacja i klimatyzacja, a także oświetlenie, będą sterowanie systemem „inteligentnego obiektu”.








* Rozwiązanie proekologiczne (korzyść dla inwestora i miasta)
* Ograniczone obciążenie grzewczego systemu miejskiego
* Wdrożenie nowoczesnych rozwiązań w ramach społecznejodpowiedzialności biznesu
* W pełni dostosowany do potrzeb osób niepełnosprawnych
(Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/pl/nowoczesne-rozwiazania)

*6. Wizualizacja - film*
Aktualna wizualizacja:




Pierwsza wizualizacja projektu:




(Autor wizualizacji - *CDF Architekci*)

Przygotowane na podstawie materiałów z:
http://www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com/
Materiały firmy architektonicznej *CDF Architekci*

Pierwszy post przygotował "wloclawianin"​-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## 625

Doskonała robota, wielkie dzięki, zrobione!


----------



## wloclawianin

Wielkie dzięki  Ten wcześniejszy był "trochę" nieaktualny


----------



## Mariusz_tor

^^
To żeś poprzeczkę innym ustawił  Naprawdę świetna robota, nie spodziewałem się, że aż taki piękny obiekt powstaje we Włocławku. Pewnie dlatego, że ciekawe info i wizki są zawsze porozrzucane po 1500 postach. 

Gz 2000 post


----------



## tombaks

625 czy [gmap] będzie dostępny w przyszłości czy w ogóle został zawieszony?

Jeżeli nawet jest tylko zawieszony to i tak w zamian proponuje mapy oparte na Google Static Maps API. Można łatwo wygenerować taki obrazek korzystając z wizarda: http://gmaps-samples.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/simplewizard/makestaticmap.html. Możemy dodać na mapę marker lub narysować polilinie. Wklejamy wygenerowany u dołu strony linki jako obrazek czyli tagi







przy czym zamiast YOUR_KEY_HERE trzeba dać API key dla strony. Dla http://www.skyscrapercity.com jest jeden wygenerowany w moim podpisie, ale może to zrobić każdy kto ma konto google. Jeżeli będzie jakieś zainteresowanie to mogę zrobić jakiś turorial(chociaż tworzenie obrazka jest proste).

Przykłady:
Poznań pasaż MM: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428962









[Poznań] Biblioteka Raczyńskich http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=77436


----------



## 625

Zrób dokładnego tutka, bo szczerze mówiąc czytałem o tym, ale myślałem, że potrzebujemy ogólny API Key dla ssc, a to będzie chyba najprostsze wyjście. Dzięki!


----------



## wloclawianin

Mariusz tor said:


> To żeś poprzeczkę innym ustawił Naprawdę świetna robota, nie spodziewałem się, że aż taki piękny obiekt powstaje we Włocławku. Pewnie dlatego, że ciekawe info i wizki są zawsze porozrzucane po 1500 postach.
> 
> Gz 2000 post


Hehe, dzięki za docenienie naszej galerii  Od razu lepiej jak nie trzeba szukać wizualek po całym wątku  
Co do moich 2000 postów...nie wiem, cieszyć się czy płakać. Cieszyć się, że już tyle, czy płakać, że robi się ze mnie spamer


----------



## broker

prosze o wrzucenie tych 3 wizek do postu nr 1.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903198


----------



## PiotrG

*Drużyna*: Reprezentacja Polski w piłce nożnej

*Lokalizacja:* Praga Południe, niecka Stadionu X-lecia, Warszawa
*Pojemność:* 55 920
*Biuro architektoniczne:* JSK & GMP
*I etap budowy:*
Wykonawca: Pol-Aqua
Termin: 29.09.2008 - 20.03.2009
Koszt: 125 416 000 PLN (Brutto)

*Generalny wykonawca:* ALPINE BAU DEUTSCHLAND, ALPINE BAU GmbH, ALPINE Construction, Hydrobudowa i PBG
*Koszt:* 1 252 755 008,64 PLN (NETTO)
*Termin realizacji:* Maj 2009 - Maj 2011
*Specjalne:*
Zamykany dach
2 poziomowy parking pod murawą na ok 1700 samochodów
Restauracja z widokiem na Wisłę
Narodowe Muzeum Sportu

*Ogólny harmonogram II etapu budowy SN:* PDF - Download

*Wizualizacje*








































źródło: http://stadiony.net/project.php?p=155

*Rzut/przekrój trybun:*
 

Model krzesełek ALL/VIP:
 

*Model dachu:*
 

*Kamerka internetowa nr1:* http://www.2012.org.pl/images/warszawa_aktualny_1024.jpg
*Kamerka internetowa nr2:* http://www.2012.org.pl/images/warszawa2_aktualny_1024.jpg

*Oficjalna strona:* http://stadioncity.pl

*Mecze EURO 2012*
Mecz otwarcia
Mecze grupowe
Ćwierćfinał
Półfinał
Finał*
* jeśli Kijów nie wypełni wymagań stawianych przez UEFA


to oczywiście projekt I postu III tematu o budowie SN:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608
kod postu znajduje się tutaj: http://wklej.org/hash/5ed8e0d769/


----------



## tombaks

*Tutorial.*

gmsapi-090711130519-phpapp02

Jeżeli będą jeszcze jakieś pytania - postaram się jak najszybciej odpowiedzieć.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o dorzucenie harmonogramu:










do pierwszego postu tego wątku.


----------



## Kamil Torres

Pi


----------



## janex_wwa

^^


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o dodanie poniższego info do pierwszego postu TEGO wątku.



> *STADION PIŁKARSKI w GDYNI
> 
> Drużyny: Arka Gdynia, Bałtyk Gdynia
> 
> Stadion w liczbach:
> 
> -Powierzchnia zabudowy: 8900 m2
> -Kubatura: 140138 m3
> -Powierzchnia dachu:10040m2
> -220 kamer monitorujących
> -160 głośników
> -645 ton konstrukcji zadaszenia
> -13000 m3 betonu trybun
> -4 wieże oświetleniowe o mocy 2000 lx
> -15139 miejsc
> -Kategoria UEFA: ***
> 
> Projektant: "Studio Projektowe SPAK"
> 
> Wykonawca: Budimex Dromex / Wakoz
> Koszt: 64265174,07 PLN,
> Rozpoczęcie/zakończenie budowy: 1.12.2009 - 18.10.2010
> Gwarancja: 55 miesięcy
> 
> Zakres przebudowy stadionu obejmuje m.in. rozbiórkę istniejących trybun ziemnych (sektorów wraz ze schodami wewnętrznymi między sektorami i ławkami), rozbiórkę trybun o konstrukcji żelbetowej i konstrukcji stalowej zadaszenia, a następnie budowę nowych trybun w konstrukcji żelbetowej wraz z montażem nowych krzesełek, budowę zaplecza sanitarnego, gastronomicznego, administracyjnego i technicznego pod trybunami, budowę zadaszenia widowni, montaż oświetlenia płyty boiska, trybun i terenu, budowę parkingu przy ulicy Olimpijskiej, itp.
> 
> Wizualizacje:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło wizualizacji: www.arkagdynia.pl


Z góry dzięki.


----------



## Tygrys

:|

Wiem, że co niektórzy moderatorzy byli ostatnio na urlopach, być może za granicą, więc może jeszcze nie oswoili się ponownie z polszczyzną. Dodam więc w paru innych językach, być może łatwiej przyswajalnych na tą chwilę: please, bala, kaliláska, prozsa, prosim, værsgo, alstublieft, s'il vous plaît, bitte, parakalo, bevakasha, kérem, per piacere, kudasai, por favor, proshu, pozhaluista, mwattu...


----------



## 625

Zrobione.


----------



## Tygrys

625 said:


> Zrobione.


Dziękuję.


----------



## wloclawianin

też w paru innych językach podziękuj


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39586694&postcount=19 zróbcie to...

^^
robię
625


----------



## broker

broker said:


> prosze o wrzucenie tych 3 wizek do postu nr 1.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903198



poprosze ...


----------



## Mika'el

broker said:


> poprosze ...


done


----------



## Ellilamas

Bardzo proszę o zedytowanie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38637120&postcount=1
na:


> Biurowiec *Rodl&Partner *ul. Zygmunta Starego
> 
> Celem inwestycji jest realizacja obiektu biurowego klasy A, który ma stanowić nowoczesne i funkcjonalne centrum księgowości firmy Rödl & Partner o elastycznych przestrzeniach sprzyjających komfortowej pracy biurowej. budynek pełnić będzie funkcję usługowo-biurową z uzupełniającą gastronomią. Na poziomie parteru, w południowej części budynku zlokalizowano niezależną funkcję gastronomiczną, która dostępna będzie od ulicy Z. Starego. Kolejne trzy kondygnacje przeznaczono na biura księgowości. Na pierwszej dodatkowo zaprojektowano sale, w których będą przyjmowani petenci. Na ostatnim poziomie przewidziano taras o powierzchni 54m2 oraz salę wykładową na 60 osób. Powierzchnie biurowe zaprojektowano jako otwarte ( tzw. open space ) z pełną dowolnością aranżacji.
> 
> Elewacje wykończono plytami elewacyjnymi SWISSPEARL w kolorze 7024 Black Opal GSO mocowanymi przy pomocy systemu niewidocznego SIGMA8 do podkonstrukcji aluminiowej oraz w niektórych miejscach podkonstrukcji stalowej. Nieregularne okna od ulicy Zygmunta Starego ( południowo-wschodniej) oraz elewacji bocznych zasłonięto tymi samymi płytami z perforacją mocowanymi do podkonstrukcji z profili stalowych malowanych w kolorze ral 7016. Okna od strony całego zespołu ( północno-zachodniej ) są znacznie większe i zasłaniane żaluzjami ( screenami ) według potrzeb pracowników.
> Ściany tarasu oraz wnęki wejściowej do budynku wykończono plytami elewacyjnymi SWISSPEARL w kolorze 7083 Amber mocowanymi przy pomocy systemu niewidocznego SIGMA8 do podkonstrukcji aluminiowej.
> W budynku część przyziemia stanowi gastronomia. Elewacja tej części zaprojektowana jest jako szklana witryna oparta na ślusarce aluminiowej.
> 
> Powierzchnia zabudowy 605,88 m2
> Powierzchnia całkowita zamknięta 1946,94m2
> Powierzchnie całkowita otwarta 2000,47m2
> Kubatura 8857,93m3
> 
> Inestor: Roedl & Partner ( http://www.roedl.pl/ )
> Inwestor zastępczy: Jerzy Roth
> Inspektor nadzoru: Eugeniusz Wisz
> Wykonawca Inbud Żywiec ( http://www.inbud.pl/ )
> Kierownik budowy: Marcin Góral
> 
> Projektanci:
> architektura - medusa group ( http://www.medusagroup.pl/ )
> konstrukcja – statyk ( http://www.statyk.pl/ )
> ogrzewanie, wentylacja, klimatyzacja – Rad-projekt (http://www.qer.pl/ )
> wodociągi, kanalizacja – Qer (http://www.qer.pl/ )
> elektryka – Elipsa ( http://www.e-lipsa.pl/glowna )
> 
> Data rozpoczęcia budowy - 2009
> Planowana data zakończenia budowy- I połowa 2010
> 
> Wizualizacje:
> A) Pierwotna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B) Ostateczna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Położenie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wzdłuż zygmunta starego, południowo - wschodnia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skrzyżowanie z. starego i k. wielkiego, południowo - zachodnia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> od strony placu, pólnocno - zachodnia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> przy piekarni, polnocno-wschodnia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAGOSPODAROWANIE TERENU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RZUTY Z ARANŻACJĄ POMIESZCZEŃ:
> 
> poziom 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poziom +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poziom +2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poziom +3


Z góry dziękuję!

^^
Z dołu proszę!
625


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16968144&postcount=1

Dodalibyście po myślniku "Budynek E"? Z takimi samymi odstępami jak wcześniej itp? Byłbym niezwykle wam wdzięczny 


> *- Plac Grodzki*
> WZORCOWNIA to przestrzeń rodzinnych spacerów miejskimi alejkami, spotkań w gronie przyjaciół w kameralnych restauracjach i kafejkach, wspólnej zabawy w kręgielni czy romantycznych spotkań przy fontannie. Centralnym fragmentem kompleksu, a zarazem jednym z ważniejszych jest tzw. "Plac Grodzki".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Źródło: *Budizol Property*)
> Architekci, projektując cztery budynki, utworzyli ramy dla placu tzw. "Placu Grodzkiego", stanowiącego przestrzeń spajającą obiekty o różnych funkcjach. Stworzony został ciąg komunikacyjny, łączący ulice Pułaskiego i Kilińskiego, który stanowi naturalny trakt ruchu w mieście. PLAC GRODZKI jest sercem WZORCOWNI – miejscem spotkań i odpoczynku dla mieszkańców miasta oraz podróżnych. Fontanny, oświetlenie skweru miejskiego, elementy małej architektury oraz zieleń, tworzą atmosferę tego miejsca.
> (Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com)


oraz po filmach (Pkt. 6) a przed napisem "Przygotowane na podstawie..."



> *7. Otwarcie kompleksu*
> Otwarcie Wzorcowni nastąpi *21 października 2009r.* Dzień przed (20 października) nastąpi koncert Kayah oraz zespołu Soft


Niech wam Bozia w dzieciach wynagrodzi moderatorzy


----------



## 625

Zrobione!


----------



## wloclawianin

A moje? Nadal nie zrobione...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42274148&postcount=33


----------



## 625

^^
Sprawdź, czy dobrze zrozumiałem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16968144#post16968144


----------



## wloclawianin

Zapomniałeś dodać po "Budynku E" jeszcze tego:



> *- Plac Grodzki*
> WZORCOWNIA to przestrzeń rodzinnych spacerów miejskimi alejkami, spotkań w gronie przyjaciół w kameralnych restauracjach i kafejkach, wspólnej zabawy w kręgielni czy romantycznych spotkań przy fontannie. Centralnym fragmentem kompleksu, a zarazem jednym z ważniejszych jest tzw. "Plac Grodzki".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Źródło: *Budizol Property*)
> Architekci, projektując cztery budynki, utworzyli ramy dla placu tzw. "Placu Grodzkiego", stanowiącego przestrzeń spajającą obiekty o różnych funkcjach. Stworzony został ciąg komunikacyjny, łączący ulice Pułaskiego i Kilińskiego, który stanowi naturalny trakt ruchu w mieście. PLAC GRODZKI jest sercem WZORCOWNI – miejscem spotkań i odpoczynku dla mieszkańców miasta oraz podróżnych. Fontanny, oświetlenie skweru miejskiego, elementy małej architektury oraz zieleń, tworzą atmosferę tego miejsca.
> (Źródło www.wzorcowniawloclawek.com)


 Oczywiście nie w cytacie  Pomiędzy tym fragmencie o "Budynku E" a "Nowoczesne rozwiązania" Wybacz, że tyle wymagam od zapracowanych administratorów, ale niech wam Bozia w dzieciach wynagrodzi :lol:


----------



## 625

Teraz chyba ok.


----------



## wloclawianin

Perfekcyjnie  Dziękuję


----------



## broker

prosze o wrzucenie do postu nr 1 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944330


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257898

prosze o poprawwkę tytułu wątku z 202 na *185 metrów*

oraz dorzucenie aktualnych wizek:

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/9564/p1090308.jpg

http://a.imageshack.us/img594/7586/bbb2.jpg

________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## demmat

prosiłbym o przyklejenie tego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67338711&postcount=145

na początek tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216457


----------



## PiotrG

*Wisła Kraków SA*

*Stadion Miejski im. Henryka Reymana w Krakowie*
ul. Reymonta 22, 30-059 Kraków











*Główny projektant:* Wojciech Obtułowicz
*Klasa docelowa:* ELITE
*Pojemność:* 33 326
*Oświetlenie:* 2000 lux
*Ilość skybox'ów:* 33
*Wymiary boiska:* 105x68m
*Odległość trybun od boiska*:
Za bramkami - 11m
Wzdłuż linii bocznych - 16,8m
*Kąt nachylenia trybun*:
Trybuny N/S: 27* (rzędy 01-21), 30* (rzędy 22-32)
Trybuny E/W: 20* (I poziom), 31* (II poziom)

Istniejące trybuny:

_*Trybuna Południowa (G)*_









*Pojemność:* 5 657
*Czas budowy:* 11.2004-2005(06.2006)*
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 34 887 581,79 zł

*Pawilon multimedialny*
*Czas budowy:* 09.2007-01.2008
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 11 384 525,16 zł


*Trybuna wschodnia (D/E/F)*





*Pojemność:* 12 831
*Czas budowy:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 08.2008-10.2008
Konstrukcja trybuny: 02.2009-09.2010
*Generalny wykonawca:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: Budimex-Dromex
Konstrukcja trybuny: Polimex-Mostostal
*Koszt:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 7 788 839,76 zł
Konstrukcja trybuny: 144 217 547,13 zł + 29,8mln zł (Kwota obejmuje również wyburzenie starej trybuny A/B oraz budowę ścianki pod nową trybunę zachodnią; + kwota przyznana wykonawcy w związku ze zmianami projektowymi)
_Szczegółowe dane_ - KLIK


W budowie:
_*Trybuna Północna (C)*_











*Pojemność:* 5 657

I etap (konstrukcja trybuny):
*Czas budowy:* 01.2006-01.2007
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 35 325 361,00 zł

II etap (zaplecze trybuny):
*Termin budowy:* 26.11.2010 -
*Czas budowy zawarty w umowie:* 2 miesiące
*Generalny wykonawca:* Mostostal Warszawa
*Koszt budowy:* 16.375.295,26 zł

*Trybuna zachodnia (A/B)*











*Pojemność:* 9 181
*Projekt:* Pobierz
*Generalny wykonawca:* Polimex-Mostostal
*Czas budowy:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 07.2009-08.2009
Konstrukcja trybuny: 08.2009-
Data zakończenia budowy nie jest znana. Wykonawca przekroczył już 2 terminy zakończenia budowy:
- 15.06.2010 (związany pierwotną umową)
- 29.10.2010 (związany aneksem przedłużającym termin, ze względu na opóźnienia w dostarczaniu projektu przez biuro projektowe)
*Koszt:* 228 337 565,68 PLN (153 277 565,68 zł + 75,06mln PLN) (w cenie zawarte jest również: obniżenie i instalacja nowej podgrzewanej murawy; wykonanie otoczenia, niezbędnych dojazdów, parkingu przed trybuną zachodnią oraz przebudowa na całej długości ulicy Reymonta w deptak ze ścieżką rowerową), montaż IT na trybunach wschodniej i zachodniej, oraz monitoringu na trybunie południowej i północnej.


Przetargi:
Zakup i montaż 2 telebimów LED.
*Termin składania ofert*: 29.11.2010
*Termin wykonania*: do 15.02.2011
*Strona przetargu*: Click


*Dodatkowe koszta:* 
Generalny Wykonawca trybun wschodniej i zachodniej zażądał od inwestora dodatkowych 29,8mln PLN za przełożenie instalacji (początkowo miał to zrobić wykonawca parkingów podziemnych), jak również za zmiany i błędy w projekcie dostarczonym przez biuro głównego projektanta (około połowa sumy). Dnia 4 listopada 2009r na sesji rady miasta Krakowa zaakceptowano poprawkę do budżetu, przyznając dodatkowe pieniądze.

W marcu 2010r rada miasta przyznała dodatkowe 75,06mln PLN na:
- prace związane z wyposażeniem stadionu w instalacje IT (w obrębie 4 trybun)
- budowę nowych schodów przez fosy od strony murawy (trybuny północna i południowa)
- wypsażenie trybuny zachodniej (strefy mediów, zaplecze sportowe)
- sfinansowanie różnicy kosztu budowy wynikającego ze zmian konstrukcyjnych trybuny zachodniej względem projektu przetargowego.

*Koszt prac zakończonych i trwających - ~522 mln PLN*


Inwestycje do realizacji:
Realizacja kiosków gastronomicznych pod wszystkimi trybunami - *koszt oraz termin realizacji nieznany.*


*Inne wizualizacje:*

































Źródła danych, zdjęć, wizualizacji:
StadionWisly.info
Oficjalny serwis klubu Wisła Kraków
libuszewski.pl
Inwestor zastępczy - ZIKIT (dokumentacje przetargowe)

_* - trybuna została oddania do użytku wcześniej w 2005r bez zaplecza, oficjalny koniec budowy nastąpił w 2006r po wykończeniu wnętrza trybuny.
_



---
Proszę podmienić pierwszy post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189#1

____________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## xyzaz

Witam wszystkich pierwszy post ... :banana:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Witam

Ale linka nie podałeś


----------



## Polex

To może ja go wyręczę? :lol:


----------



## yorik

proszę o zmianę dość nieaktualnych danych z: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441207

*Galeria Korona
KIELCE, ul. Warszawska/Polna - Al. IX Wieków Kielc (Centrum)*

Galeria Korona Kielce powstanie w samym centrum Kielc, w trójkącie ulic Warszawskiej, Polnej i Radiowej. Na trzech kondygnacjach Galerii znajdzie się 170 lokali handlowo-usługowych i punktów gastronomicznych, w tym między innymi supermarket i dwupoziomowy sklep za sprzętem RTV i AGD.

Łączna powierzchnia najmu wyniesie 36 000 m². Kawiarnie i restauracje zlokalizowane będą na wszystkich kondygnacjach Galerii. Na najwyższej, czwartej kondygnacji, znajdzie się ogródek gastronomiczny (food court) z rozległym widokiem na całe Centrum. Ostatnie trzy poziomy Galerii przeznaczone będą na parking samochodowy, mieszczący ponad 1 200 miejsc postojowych.

Inwestor: *MGC Inwest*
Powierzchnia całkowita: *93 500 mkw*
Ilość lokali handlowo-usługowych: *170*
Miejsca parkingowe: *1200*
Powierzchnia najmu / GLA: *36 000 mkw*
Supermarket: *2 140 mkw*
RTV AGD: *2 848 mkw*
Kawiarnie i restauracje: *1 626 mkw*
Miejsca parkingowe: *1 203 mkw*
Food court: *1 025 mkw*
Fitness club: *1 029 - 1 500 mkw*
Wartość inwestycji: *100 000 000 Euro*
Rozpoczęcie budowy: *lato 2010 r.*
Planowane otwarcie: *I kwartał 2012 r.*

*działka:*









*wizualizacje:*




































informacje ze strony: http://www.galeria-korona.pl
___
zrobione, P-S


----------



## michael_siberia

Dworzec w Katowicach - materiały do pierwszego postu zgromadzone w rzeczonym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83539267&postcount=5225

Wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161887
Ponadto prosiłbym o zachowanie obecnego tam artykułu, który otwiera teraz wątek. To też jest świadectwo jego historii 

^^
robi się
625

Dzięki!


----------



## Piotr - tricity

*Trójmiasto*​

*EURO'2012 - Inwestycje
[*]**Gastronomia, handel i rozrywka *
* Gdzie wieżowce i nowa miejska zabudowa *
[*]*Lista Wieżowców planowanych i w budowie *
*Mniejsze inwestycje *
[*]*Inwestycje - nowości i zapowiedzi*
[*]*Inwestycje - wieści z budowy*
[*]*Trójmiejski esteta *
*Żurawie*








​*Gdańsk*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Allcon Park 3*
*AmberExpo*
*Awiator (4x12p) + City Park (6x10p)*
*BCB Baltic Business Park*
*Centralpark - 8x55 m (17 kondygnacji)*
*Centrum Hewelianum*
*Cztery Oceany*
*Garnizon - zabudowa koszar przy Słowackiego*
*Inwestycje na Ołowiance*
*Inwestycje na stadionie Lechii*
*Inwestycje przy Targu Rybnym i na Zamczysku*
*Inwestycje przy ul. Szafarnia*
*Marina Tower 5 x 55 m*
*Młode Miasto + centrum Solidarności*
*Olivia Business Centre*
*Park Biurowy Arkońska*
*Rozbudowa kampusu UG*
*Rozbudowa Politechniki Gdańskiej*
*Teatr Szekspirowski*
*Trzy Żagle (3x18 kondygnacji)*
*Quattro Towers (4x55m)*
*Weyerhaeuser*
*Wyspa Spichrzów*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


*Akcja FRAG i GW - Przebudowa dworca we Wrzeszczu*
*Alchemia*
*Apartamentowiec Labaro Group - 50 pięter (182m) - zamknięty*
*Baltic Corporate Center*
*Centrum Biurowe Neptun - Hines [83m] *
*Centrum 'Stocznia' - 1x100 m + 2x94 m - zamknięty*
*Centrum Sportów Motorowych (Tor Formuły 1)*
*Kompleks sportowy Gedanii*
*Marina Primore (BigBoyBuilding - 185 m)*
*Motława Apartments*
*Muzeum II Wojny Światowej*
*Nowy budynek Muzeum Narodowego*
*Rogalik - Polimeni International - 36kond 100m*
*Rozbudowa Urzędu Miejskiego*
*Targ Sienny, Rakowy i Węglowy*
*Tryton *
*Vitania 3x51 pięter - apartamentowce*
*Wieżowiec Daniela Libeskinda - 193 m - zamknięty*
*Zabudowa browaru*
*Zagospodarowanie pasa nadmorskiego*

*POZOSTAŁE:*


*Dworzec Główny*
*Komunikacyjny Hydepark*
*Najbardziej oczekiwane inwestycje*
*Nielegalny handel uliczny*
*Planowanie przestrzenne*
*Remonty budynków (bloki, kamienice)*
*Stadion, off topic [krzesełka, elewacje i sport]*
*Śródmieście ożywa*
*Wielkie cięcie miejskich inwestycji*

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


*Brama Brętowska - 17 kondygnacji*
*Budowa biurowca spółki Lotos*
*Budowa Hotelu Radisson na Długim Targu*
*Budowa nowej linii tramwajowej na Chełm*
*Ergo Arena*
*Galeria Bałtycka*
*Horyzont - Trzy wieże - 17 kondygnacji*
*PGE Arena Gdańsk Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy*
*Uniwersyteckie Centrum Kliniczne*









​*Gdynia*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Altus - kompleks mieszkalno-usługowy / 19 kondygnacji*
*Biblioteka Akademii Marynarki Wojennej*
*Główna - dworzec i okolice*
*Pomorski Park Naukowo-Technologiczny*
*Transatlantyk*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

*Forum Morskie*
*Kompleks hotelowy Orbisu *
*Nowe Centrum Wzgórze [wstrzymane/byle do wiosny]*
*Nowy ratusz + centrum wielofunkcyjne *
*Panorama Business & Retail Park [120m]*
*Polanka Redłowska - hotel z aquaparkiem *
*Waterfront: biurowiec Nordea + hotel Marriott*


*POZOSTAŁE:*


*Śródmieście - koncepcje rozwoju *


*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

*Budowa Sea Towers III wątek - 125,4 m/141,6 m*
*Hala Widowiskowo-Sportowa *
*Łużycka Office Park*
*Nowy stadion GOSiR-u*
*Stadion rugby *









​*Sopot*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Inwestycje w Centrum*
*Remont Opery Leśnej*
*Hipodrom *

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

*Ergo Arena*








​*Pomorskie*​*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Inwestycje *
*Inwestycje w nadmorskich kurortach *

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


*Budowa elektrowni jądrowej *

*Czersk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

*Inwestycje*

*Chojnice*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

*Inwestycje/rozwój*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458532

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

*Galerie i Centra Handlowe*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1014435

*Jurata*

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


* Kompleks hotelowy "Promenada" *http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386776

*Kartuzy*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

*Nowy Stadion 'Cartusia' w Kartuzach*

*Kwidzyn*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


*Budowa kompleksu sportowego*

*Malbork*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Galeria Malborska*

*Inwestycje*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

*Centrum handlowo-usługowe, zaplecze ul. Kościuszki. *

*Hotel Malbork **** *

*Pruszcz Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 *Centrum hotelowo-rozrywkowe* 

*Słupsk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*



*Centra handlowo-rozrywkowe*
*Farma wiatrowa*
*Inwestycje*
*Słupski Inkubator Technologiczny*
*Trakt Książęcy*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


*Aquapark *
*City Towers - 22,24 Kondygnacje*

*Starogard Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

*Inwestycje*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

*Galerie handlowe*

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

*Tesco*

*Tczew*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Perspektywy, problemy i inwestycje*

*Ustka*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 *Inwestycje* 

*Trójmiasto Kaszubskie*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 *[Wejherowo, Reda, Rumia] Wieści z budowy, Inwestycje* 

*Reda*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Aquapark + kompleks mieszkalny*

*Rumia*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


 *Centrum miasta + zabudowania* 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


 *Galeria Rumia* 


*Wejherowo*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


*Filharmonia Kaszubska - WCK*

*
Proszę o podmienienie pierwszego posta:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9982452&postcount=1


----------



## 625

^^
Done
625


----------



## PiotrG

*Wisła Kraków SA*

*Stadion Miejski im. Henryka Reymana w Krakowie*
ul. Reymonta 22, 30-059 Kraków




































































































*Główny projektant:* Wojciech Obtułowicz
*Klasa docelowa:* kategoria 4 UEFA
*Pojemność:* 33 326
*Czas budowy:* 11.2004-15.10.2011
*Koszt budowy:* 540mln PLN
*Oświetlenie:* 2000 lux
*Ilość skybox'ów:* 33
*Wymiary boiska:* 105x68m
*Odległość trybun od boiska*:
Za bramkami - 11m
Wzdłuż linii bocznych - 17,8m
*Kąt nachylenia trybun*:
Trybuny N/S: 27* (rzędy 01-21), 30* (rzędy 22-32)
Trybuny E/W: 20* (I poziom), 31* (II poziom)

Plan stadionu:












*Szczegółowe dane:*

_*Trybuna Południowa (G)*_
*Pojemność:* 5 657
*Czas budowy:* 11.2004-2005(06.2006)*
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 34 887 581,79 zł
----------------------------------

_*Trybuna Północna (C)*_
*Pojemność:* 5 657
I etap (konstrukcja trybuny):
*Czas budowy:* 01.2006-01.2007
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 35 325 361,00 zł

II etap (zaplecze trybuny):
*Termin budowy:* 26.11.2010 - 29.05.2011
*Generalny wykonawca:* Mostostal Warszawa
*Koszt budowy:* 16.375.295,26 zł
----------------------------------

*Pawilon multimedialny*
*Czas budowy:* 09.2007-01.2008
*Generalny wykonawca:* Budimex-Dromex
*Koszt:* 11 384 525,16 zł
----------------------------------

*Trybuna wschodnia (D/E/F)*
*Pojemność:* 12 831
*Czas budowy:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 08.2008-10.2008
Konstrukcja trybuny: 02.2009-09.2010 (zakontraktowany termin oddania to grudzień 2009; 9 miesięcy opóźnienia)
*Generalny wykonawca:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: Budimex-Dromex
Konstrukcja trybuny: Polimex-Mostostal
*Koszt:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 7 788 839,76 zł
Konstrukcja trybuny: 144 217 547,13 zł + 29,8mln zł (Kwota obejmuje również wyburzenie starej trybuny A/B oraz budowę ścianki pod nową trybunę zachodnią; + dopłata przyznana wykonawcy)
_Szczegółowe dane_ - KLIK
----------------------------------

*Trybuna zachodnia (H/V/A/B)*
*Pojemność:* 9 181
*Projekt:* Pobierz
*Generalny wykonawca:* Polimex-Mostostal
*Czas budowy:*
Ścianka szczelinowa: 07.2009-08.2009
Konstrukcja trybuny: 08.2009-15.10.2011 (termin zakontraktowany to 16 czerwca 2010; opóźnienie 16 miesięcy)
*Koszt:* 228 337 565,68 PLN (153 277 565,68 zł + 75,06mln PLN) (w cenie zawarte jest również: obniżenie i instalacja nowej podgrzewanej murawy; wykonanie otoczenia, niezbędnych dojazdów, parkingu przed trybuną zachodnią oraz przebudowa na całej długości ulicy Reymonta w deptak ze ścieżką rowerową), montaż IT na trybunach wschodniej i zachodniej, oraz monitoringu na trybunie południowej i północnej.
----------------------------------

Przetargi i dodatkowe prace:
Zakup i montaż 2 telebimów LED.
*Termin składania ofert*: 29.11.2010
*Termin wykonania*: 03.2011-19.07.2011
*Strona przetargu*: KLIK
Montaż systemu oddymiania.
Koszt prac: 18mln PLN
Czas realizacji: 07.2011-03.2012
----------------------------------

*Dodatkowe koszta:* 
Generalny Wykonawca trybun wschodniej i zachodniej zażądał od inwestora dodatkowych 29,8mln PLN za przełożenie instalacji (początkowo miał to zrobić wykonawca parkingów podziemnych), jak również za zmiany i błędy w projekcie dostarczonym przez biuro głównego projektanta (około połowa sumy). Dnia 4 listopada 2009r na sesji rady miasta Krakowa zaakceptowano poprawkę do budżetu, przyznając dodatkowe pieniądze.

W marcu 2010r rada miasta przyznała dodatkowe 75,06mln PLN na:
- prace związane z wyposażeniem stadionu w instalacje IT (w obrębie 4 trybun)
- budowę nowych schodów przez fosy od strony murawy (trybuny północna i południowa)
- wyposażenie trybuny zachodniej (strefy mediów, zaplecze sportowe)
- sfinansowanie różnicy kosztu budowy wynikającego ze zmian konstrukcyjnych trybuny zachodniej względem projektu przetargowego.
----------------------------------

*Wizualizacje:*










































Źródła danych, zdjęć, wizualizacji:
StadionWisly.info
Oficjalny serwis klubu Wisła Kraków
TWSD - WISLAKRAKOW.COM
libuszewski.pl
Inwestor zastępczy - ZIKIT (dokumentacje przetargowe)
Forum Polskich Wieżowców - Skyscrapercity.com

_* - trybuna została oddania do użytku wcześniej w 2005r bez zaplecza, oficjalny koniec budowy nastąpił w 2006r po wykończeniu wnętrza trybuny.
_


Pierwszy post do wiadomego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189
__
ładnie opracowane! 
Done, P-S


----------



## PiotrG

*PGE Arena Gdańsk*
ul. Pokoleń Lechii Gdańsk, 80-560 Gdańsk

*Pojemność:* 42 000
*Operator:* Lechia Operator (konsorcjum Lechia Gdańsk, Sportfive, HSG Zander)
*Czas budowy:* 15.12.2008-19.07.2011
*Koszt budowy:* 635mln PLN NETTO (775mln PLN BRUTTO)
*Wykonawcy:*

*Projekt:*
*Wykonawca:* RKW Rhode Kellermann Wawrowsky
*Koszt:* 33mln PLN (NETTO)


*I etap budowy:*
*Wykonawca:* WAKOZ
*Koszt:* 102mln PLN (NETTO)


*II etap budowy:*
*Wykonawca:* Hydrobudowa Polska S.A, Hydrobudowa 9, Alpine Bau Deutschland AG Berlin, Alpine Bau GmbH Austria, Alpine Construction Polska Sp. z o.o.
*Koszt:* 427,7mln PLN (NETTO)


*Elektrotechnika i IT*:
*Wykonawca:* TRIAS
*Koszt:* 71,9mln PLN (NETTO)

*Inwestor zastępczy:* BIEG2012









































































Źródła zdjęć: elpolako, ibedeker.pl, bieg2012.pl.



Pierwszy post do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428


----------



## jjarecki

z forum


----------



## jjarecki

test 2
<a href="http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/zdjecie/2919318,2,2,IMG-9375.html"><img src="http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/photo/2/df/wh/cnwc/HP3p5x10x6aOMB4OaB.jpg" alt="IMG_9375" title="IMG_9375" /></a>


----------



## jjarecki

jjarecki said:


> test 2
> <a href="http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/zdjecie/2919318,2,2,IMG-9375.html"><img src="http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/photo/2/df/wh/cnwc/HP3p5x10x6aOMB4OaB.jpg" alt="IMG_9375" title="IMG_9375" /></a>


test 3


----------



## janex_wwa

Warto by wkleić obrazek z tego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87198366&postcount=5479
...na pierwszą stronę:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492


----------



## Piotr - tricity

*Trójmiasto*​

[Aglomeracja Gdańska] Polityka transportowa 
EURO'2012 - Inwestycje
[*]Gastronomia, handel i rozrywka
Gdzie wieżowce i nowa miejska zabudowa 
[*]Lista Wieżowców planowanych i w budowie 
Mniejsze inwestycje 
[*]Inwestycje - nowości i zapowiedzi
[*]Inwestycje - wieści z budowy
[*]Trójmiejski esteta 
Żurawie








​*Gdańsk*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Albatross Towers (Robyg)
Alchemia
AmberExpo
Awiator (4x12p) + City Park (6x10p)
BCB Baltic Business Park
Centralpark - 8x55 m (17 kondygnacji)
Centrum Biurowe Neptun - Hines [83m] 
Centrum Hewelianum
Cztery Oceany
Garnizon - zabudowa koszar przy Słowackiego
Inwestycje na Ołowiance
Inwestycje na stadionie Lechii
Inwestycje przy Targu Rybnym i na Zamczysku
Inwestycje przy ul. Szafarnia i ul. Długie Ogrody 
Kompleks sportowy Gedanii
Młode Miasto + centrum Solidarności
Olivia Business Centre
Rozbudowa kampusu UG
Rozbudowa Politechniki Gdańskiej
Teatr Szekspirowski
Weyerhaeuser
Wyspa Spichrzów

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Akcja FRAG i GW - Przebudowa dworca we Wrzeszczu
Apartamentowiec Labaro Group - 50 pięter (182m) - zamknięty
Baltic Corporate Center
Centrum 'Stocznia' - 1x100 m + 2x94 m - zamknięty
Centrum Sportów Motorowych (Tor Formuły 1)
Marina Primore (BigBoyBuilding - 185 m)
Motława Apartments
Muzeum II Wojny Światowej
Nowy budynek Muzeum Narodowego
Rogalik - Polimeni International - 36kond 100m
Rozbudowa Urzędu Miejskiego
Targ Sienny, Rakowy i Węglowy
Tryton 
Vitania 3x51 pięter - apartamentowce
Wieżowiec Daniela Libeskinda - 193 m - zamknięty
Zabudowa browaru
Zagospodarowanie pasa nadmorskiego

*POZOSTAŁE:*


Dworzec Główny
Komunikacyjny Hydepark
Najbardziej oczekiwane inwestycje
Nielegalny handel uliczny
Planowanie przestrzenne
Remonty budynków (bloki, kamienice)
Stadion, off topic [krzesełka, elewacje i sport]
Śródmieście ożywa
Wielkie cięcie miejskich inwestycji

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


Allcon Park 3
Brama Brętowska - 17 kondygnacji
Budowa biurowca spółki Lotos
Budowa Hotelu Radisson na Długim Targu
Budowa nowej linii tramwajowej na Chełm
Ergo Arena
Galeria Bałtycka
Horyzont - Trzy wieże - 17 kondygnacji
Park Biurowy Arkońska
PGE Arena Gdańsk Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy
Trzy Żagle (3x18 kondygnacji)
Uniwersyteckie Centrum Kliniczne
Quattro Towers (4x55m)









​*Gdynia*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Altus - kompleks mieszkalno-usługowy / 19 kondygnacji
Biblioteka Akademii Marynarki Wojennej
Główna - dworzec i okolice
Nowe Centrum Wzgórze 
Nowe Orłowo 
Polanka Redłowska - hotel z aquaparkiem 
Pomorski Park Naukowo-Technologiczny

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Forum Morskie
Kompleks hotelowy Orbisu 
Nowy ratusz + centrum wielofunkcyjne 
Panorama Business & Retail Park [120m]
Waterfront: biurowiec Nordea + hotel Marriott


*POZOSTAŁE:*


Śródmieście - koncepcje rozwoju 


*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Budowa Sea Towers III wątek - 125,4 m/141,6 m
Hala Widowiskowo-Sportowa 
Łużycka Office Park
Nowy stadion GOSiR-u
Stadion rugby 
Transatlantyk









​*Sopot*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje w Centrum
Remont Opery Leśnej
Hipodrom 

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Nowy stadion rugby 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Ergo Arena








​*Pomorskie*​*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje 
Inwestycje w nadmorskich kurortach 

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Budowa elektrowni jądrowej 

*Czersk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Inwestycje

*Chojnice*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Galerie i Centra Handlowe
Inwestycje/rozwój

*Jurata*

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


 Kompleks hotelowy "Promenada"

*Kartuzy*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Nowy Stadion 'Cartusia' w Kartuzach

*Kwidzyn*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Budowa kompleksu sportowego

*Malbork*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Galeria Malborska

Inwestycje

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Centrum handlowo-usługowe, zaplecze ul. Kościuszki. 

Hotel Malbork **** 

*Pruszcz Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 Centrum hotelowo-rozrywkowe 

*Słupsk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Aquapark
Farma wiatrowa
Inwestycje
Słupski Inkubator Technologiczny
Trakt Książęcy

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


City Towers - 22,24 Kondygnacje

*Starogard Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Inwestycje

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Galerie handlowe

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Tesco

*Tczew*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Perspektywy, problemy i inwestycje

*Ustka*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 Inwestycje 

*Trójmiasto Kaszubskie*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Wieści z budowy, Inwestycje 

*POZOSTAŁE:*


 Gastronomia, handel i rozrywka 

*Reda*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Aquapark + kompleks mieszkalny

*Rumia*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


 Centrum miasta + zabudowania 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


 Galeria Rumia 

*Wejherowo*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Filharmonia Kaszubska - WCK

------------
Proszę o podmienienie pierwszego postu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9982452&postcount=1


----------



## Piotr - tricity

To:

*Albatross Towers *

Albatross Towers to zespół mieszkaniowy obejmującego pięć punktowców o wysokości 55 metrów każdy. Od strony al. Rzeczypospolitej zaplanowano budynek o charakterze usługowo-handlowym. Inwestycja powstaje etapami, pierwszy ma się zakończyć pod koniec 2012 roku, kiedy to zostaną oddane do użytku 143 mieszkania.

Dzielnica: Przymorze Małe
Funkcja podstawowa: mieszkalny
Funkcja dodatkowa: handlowo-usługowy, biurowy i konferencyjny
Strona www: klik
Rozpoczęcie budowy: 2011 - czerwiec
Zakończenie budowy: 2014

Wysokość do dachu: 55 m 
Kondygnacje nadziemne: 18
Lokale mieszkalne: 720
Miejsc parkingowych: 910 






















































Materiały pochodzą ze strony inwestora:
http://www.gdansk.robyg.pl/albatross/
-----------------

Tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16206099&postcount=1

Dziękuję


----------



## Piotr - tricity

Wątek Alchemii 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69771211&postcount=1
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ALCHEMIA*

ALCHEMIA to najnowocześniejszy kompleks wielofunkcyjny w Trójmieście, docelowo będzie to zespół 7 budynków o charakterze wielofunkcyjnym. 6 z nich realizowanych będzie w koncepcji wspólnej czterokondygnacyjnej bazy, oferującej usługi towarzyszące, na której posadowione będą wielokondygnacyjne wieże biurowe. Budynek siódmy stanowić będzie architektoniczne zwieńczenie całej inwestycji oraz atrakcyjną dominantę, górującą nad skrzyżowaniem Alei Grunwaldzkiej i ul. Kołobrzeskiej. Inwestycja ze względu na swoją ponadczasową, elegancką architekturę oraz innowacyjne rozwiązania funkcjonalne będzie wyznaczała nowe trendy w zagospodarowaniu przestrzennym dzielnicy Oliwa - niezwykle dynamicznie rozwijającej się naukowo-biznesowej części Gdańska.










*I Etap*

I etap ALCHEMII to dwa budynki biurowe - sześcio - i ośmiokondygnacyjny, połączone wspólną czterokondygnacyjną podstawą. Powierzchnia użytkowa przewidziana do wynajęcia to 21.572 metrów kwadratowych. Blisko 16.200 metrów kwadratowych zajmą powierzchnie biurowe najwyższej klasy. 4.600 metrów kwadratowych zajmie kompleks rekreacyjno-sportowy, oferujący 25 metrową pływalnię, salę sportową do gier zespołowych, 15 metrową ściankę wspinaczkową, a także fitness, siłownię, salę cardio oraz inne atrakcje.

Dzielnica: Oliwa
Funkcja podstawowa: biurowy i konferencyjny
Funkcja dodatkowa: handlowo-usługowy, kultury i rozrywki
Strona www: klik
Rozpoczęcie budowy: 2011 - październik
Zakończenie budowy: 2013

Kondygnacje nadziemne: 12/10 
Kondygnacje podziemne: 2
Powierzchnia użytkowa: 21.572 m2
Powierzchnia biurowa: 16.200 m2
Powierzchnia handlowa: 700 m2
Miejsc parkingowych: ponad 400





































Materiał promujący inwestycję i region. 





Materiały pochodzą ze strony inwestora:
http://www.alchemia.gda.pl/
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie trzy.


----------



## Piotr - tricity

​*Olsztyn*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje i rozwój UWM
Na budowie
Nowa Filharmonia
Pływalnia olimpijska z centrum rozrywkowym

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Centaurus 
Galeria Warminska - Libra Project
Nowa hala Urania
Nowości i zapowiedzi
Powstanie stadion piłkarski na 10tys?

*POZOSTAŁE:*


Strategia rozwoju miasta

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


Olsztyńska Alfa








​*Warmińsko-Mazurskie*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje

*Elbląg*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje
Modernizacja obiektów Olimpii
Modrzewina/EPT
Stare miasto i Wyspa spichrzów

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Centrum Handlowe Ogrody 
C.H. Rapsodia 
C.H. Siódemka 
Galeria Porto 55

*POZOSTAŁE:*


Rozrywka, turystyka i gastronomia 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


Budynek mieszkalno-uslugowy "2-go maja"

*Ełk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje
Modernizacja Stadionu Miejskiego

*Giżycko*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje
Pasaż handlowy w centrum
Nowości i zapowiedzi

*Iława*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje
Inwestycje sportowe i turystyczne

*Mikołajki*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje

*Olecko*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje

*Orzysz*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje

*Ostróda*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje
Przebudowa kompleksu sportowo - rekreacyjengo przy ul. 3 Maja

*Pasym*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Hotel

*Pisz*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje, planowane, realizowane

----------------------------------------------
Proszę o podmienienie postu. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9982464&postcount=2


----------



## broker

Piotr - tricity said:


> To:
> 
> *Albatross Towers *
> 
> Tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16206099&postcount=1
> 
> Dziękuję



Zrobiłem, dzięki


----------



## CrtZ

*LHI Chmielna 25*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88995376#post88995376

*Inwestor*: LHI Sp z.o.o.
*Adres*: ul. Chmielna 25
*Dzielnica*: Śródmieście

*Kondygnacje*: 9 (od frontu 5, od podwórka 7 nadziemnych)
*Kubatura*: 3 852 m2 Biura | 1 791 m2 Usługi
*Parking podziemny - pojemność*: 25 samochodów + rowery
*Przeznaczenie*: Biura/Usługi

*Projektant*: Bulanda, Mucha - Architekci Sp.zo.o.
*Wykonawca*: Budner SA
*Termin ukończenia*: Czerwiec 2013

Wizualizacje:
























Źródło wizualizacji: http://www.bimarch.pl/cmsArchitectPortfolio/renderShow/id/16

(Wkleiłem tylko te wizualizacje, których nie ma w wątku na pierwszej stronie.)


----------



## CrtZ

*Budynek Wydziałów Neofilologii oraz Lingwistyki Stosowanej UW*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337247&page=14

*Inwestor*: Uniwersytet Warszawski
*Adres*: ul. Dobra 55
*Dzielnica*: Śródmieście

*Kondygnacje*: 6 (4 nadziemne)
*Kubatura*: 38 675 m2 | I etap - 10 992,63 m2
*Kondygnacje podziemne*: Parking + kino

*Projektant*: Pracownia Architektury Kuryłowicz & Associates
*Wykonawca*: Warbud SA
*Termin ukończenia*: I etap - 31.10.2012 r.

*Kamera*: http://dobra55.uw.edu.pl/streaming.html
*Wizualizacje*:









*Dzielenie etapów* - link [1,1 MB]
*Front* - link [4,6 MB]
*Tył* - link [6 MB]


----------



## Piotr - tricity

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104061
----------------------------------------
*BCB Business Park*

BCB Business Park to nowoczesny kompleks 5 budynków biurowych klasy A, Centrum Konferencyjno-Wystawiennicze oraz Hotel.

Dzielnica: Rębiechowo 
Funkcja podstawowa: biurowy i konferencyjny
Funkcja dodatkowa: hotelarski
Strona www: klik
Rozpoczęcie budowy: 2010
Zakończenie budowy: 2015

Powierzchnia użytkowa: 85700 m2 
Powierzchnia biurowa: 45000 m2 
Lokali hotelowych: około 130-170 
Kondygnacje nadziemne: 4 - 6 
Kondygnacje podziemne: 2
Miejsc parkingowych: 2000


----------



## broker

Proszę o zmianę tytułu z 8 na *7x55m*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542398


----------



## Piotr - tricity

*Centralpark*

Centralpark to nowoczesne, strzeliste 16-piętrowe budynki z widokiem na morze i na panoramę miasta. Każdy z nich posiada eleganckie strefy wejścia, dwie windy oraz monitorowane parkingi podziemne, które pomieszczą samochody mieszkańców. Budynki skupione będą wokół otwartego, wewnętrznego dziedzińca o charakterze parku miejskiego, gdzie znajdzie się nie tylko plac zabaw dla najmłodszych, ale także miejsca do rekreacji i zieleń parkowa.

Dzielnica: Piecki - Migowo
Funkcja podstawowa: mieszkalny
Funkcja dodatkowa: handlowo-usługowy
Strona www: klik
Rozpoczęcie budowy: 2011 - marzec
Zakończenie budowy: 2012 - październik 

Wysokość do dachu: 55 m 
Kondygnacje nadziemne: 17 





































Makieta:



















-------------------------------
Pierwszy post do wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542398


----------



## wm1948

Podczepie się bo nie wiem gdzie to umieścić.
Czy istanieje jakiś sposób, żeby wybierając temat w którym pojawiły się nowe posty być przenoszonym bezpośrednio do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta a nie na koniec tematu? Później jest dość uciążliwe przechodzenie między stronami by znaleść początek "wątku"


----------



## krajan

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem - kliknij na strzałkę przed nazwą tematu, zamiast klikać na samą nazwę.


----------



## wm1948

Dzięki wielkie
O to chodziło


----------



## Siwy.s

del


----------



## Siwy.s

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Piotr - tricity

*Centrum Biurowe Neptun*

Budynek biurowy Neptun oferuje 15 860 m2 nowoczesnej powierzchni biurowej rozmieszczonej na 19 kondygnacjach, planowanej do oddania do użytkowania w I kwartale 2014 r. Projekt dysponuje 159 podziemnymi miejscami postojowymi zlokalizowanymi w hali garażowej pod budynkiem.

Dzielnica: Wrzeszcz
Funkcja podstawowa: biurowy i konferencyjny (biurowiec)
Funkcja dodatkowa: handlowo-usługowy
Strona www: klik
Rozpoczęcie budowy: 2011 - grudzień
Zakończenie budowy: 2014 - marzec

Wysokość do dachu: 85m 
Wysokość całkowita: 85m
Kondygnacje nadziemne: 19
Kondygnacje podziemne: 2
Powierzchnia biurowa: 15860 m2 
Miejsc parkingowych: 159
Ilość wind: 7





































Materiał promujący inwestycję.




-----------------------------------------------------
Pierwszy post do wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66185363&postcount=1


----------



## Piotr - tricity

*Trójmiasto*​

[Aglomeracja Gdańska] Polityka transportowa 
EURO'2012 - Inwestycje
[*]Gastronomia, handel i rozrywka
Gdzie wieżowce i nowa miejska zabudowa 
[*]Lista Wieżowców planowanych i w budowie 
Mniejsze inwestycje 
[*]Inwestycje - nowości i zapowiedzi
[*]Inwestycje - wieści z budowy
[*]Trójmiejski esteta 
Żurawie








​*Gdańsk*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Albatross Towers (Robyg)
Alchemia
Awiator (4x12p) + City Park (6x10p)
BCB Baltic Business Park
Centralpark - 8x55 m (17 kondygnacji)
Centrum Biurowe Neptun - Hines [85m] 
Centrum Hewelianum
Centrum Hevelius
Cztery Oceany
Garnizon - zabudowa koszar przy Słowackiego
Inwestycje na Ołowiance
Inwestycje na stadionie Lechii
Inwestycje przy Targu Rybnym i na Zamczysku
Inwestycje przy ul. Szafarnia i ul. Długie Ogrody 
Kompleks sportowy Gedanii
Młode Miasto + centrum Solidarności
Muzeum II Wojny Światowej
Olivia Business Centre
Rozbudowa kampusu UG
Rozbudowa Politechniki Gdańskiej
Teatr Szekspirowski
Weyerhaeuser
Wyspa Spichrzów
Zabudowa browaru

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Akcja FRAG i GW - Przebudowa dworca we Wrzeszczu
Apartamentowiec Labaro Group - 50 pięter (182m) - zamknięty
Baltic Corporate Center
Centrum 'Stocznia' - 1x100 m + 2x94 m - zamknięty
Centrum Sportów Motorowych (Tor Formuły 1)
Marina Primore (BigBoyBuilding - 185 m)
Brabank
Nowy budynek Muzeum Narodowego
Rogalik - Polimeni International - 36kond 100m
Rozbudowa Urzędu Miejskiego
Targ Sienny, Rakowy i Węglowy
Tryton 
Vitania 3x51 pięter - apartamentowce
Wieżowiec Daniela Libeskinda - 193 m - zamknięty
Zagospodarowanie pasa nadmorskiego

*POZOSTAŁE:*


Dworzec Główny
Komunikacyjny Hydepark
Najbardziej oczekiwane inwestycje
Nielegalny handel uliczny
Planowanie przestrzenne
Remonty budynków (bloki, kamienice)
Stadion, off topic [krzesełka, elewacje i sport]
Śródmieście musi ożyć
Wielkie cięcie miejskich inwestycji

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


Allcon Park 3
AmberExpo
Brama Brętowska - 17 kondygnacji
Budowa biurowca spółki Lotos
Budowa Hotelu Radisson na Długim Targu
Budowa nowej linii tramwajowej na Chełm
Ergo Arena
Galeria Bałtycka
Horyzont - Trzy wieże - 17 kondygnacji
Park Biurowy Arkońska
PGE Arena Gdańsk Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy
Trzy Żagle (3x18 kondygnacji)
Uniwersyteckie Centrum Kliniczne
Quattro Towers (4x55m)









​*Gdynia*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Altus - kompleks mieszkalno-usługowy / 19 kondygnacji
Biblioteka Akademii Marynarki Wojennej
Główna - dworzec i okolice
Nowe Centrum Wzgórze 
Nowe Orłowo 
Polanka Redłowska - hotel z aquaparkiem 
Pomorski Park Naukowo-Technologiczny

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Forum Morskie
Kompleks hotelowy Orbisu 
Nowy ratusz + centrum wielofunkcyjne 
Panorama Business & Retail Park [120m]
Waterfront: biurowiec Nordea + hotel Marriott


*POZOSTAŁE:*


Śródmieście - koncepcje rozwoju 


*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Budowa Sea Towers III wątek - 125,4 m/141,6 m
Hala Widowiskowo-Sportowa 
Łużycka Office Park
Nowy stadion GOSiR-u
Stadion rugby 
Transatlantyk









​*Sopot*​
*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje w Centrum
Hipodrom 

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Nowy stadion rugby 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Ergo Arena
Remont Opery Leśnej








​*Pomorskie*​*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Inwestycje 
Inwestycje w nadmorskich kurortach 

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Budowa elektrowni jądrowej 

*Czersk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Inwestycje

*Chojnice*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Galerie i Centra Handlowe
Inwestycje/rozwój

*Jurata*

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


 Kompleks hotelowy "Promenada"

*Kartuzy*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Nowy Stadion 'Cartusia' w Kartuzach

*Kwidzyn*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


Budowa kompleksu sportowego

*Malbork*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Galeria Malborska

Inwestycje

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Centrum handlowo-usługowe, zaplecze ul. Kościuszki. 

Hotel Malbork **** 

*Pruszcz Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 Centrum hotelowo-rozrywkowe 

*Słupsk*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Aquapark
Farma wiatrowa
Inwestycje
Słupski Inkubator Technologiczny
Trakt Książęcy

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


City Towers - 22,24 Kondygnacje

*Starogard Gdański*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*

Inwestycje

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*

Galerie handlowe

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*

Tesco

*Tczew*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Perspektywy, problemy i inwestycje

*Ustka*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


 Inwestycje 

*Trójmiasto Kaszubskie*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Wieści z budowy, Inwestycje 

*POZOSTAŁE:*


 Gastronomia, handel i rozrywka 

*Reda*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Aquapark + kompleks mieszkalny

*Rumia*

*INWESTYCJE PLANOWANE:*


 Centrum miasta + zabudowania 

*INWESTYCJE ZREALIZOWANE:*


 Galeria Rumia 

*Wejherowo*

*INWESTYCJE REALIZOWANE:*


Filharmonia Kaszubska - WCK

to tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9982452&postcount=1


----------



## janex_wwa

Prośba o wklejenie zawartości poniższego posta na pierwszą stronę wątku:


Redzio said:


> Oczywiście A *MODÓW* proszę o wklejenie tych wizek do 1 posta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Link do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582707

_Zrobione. A.A._


----------



## Bastian.




----------



## user1414213562

Poprawki/dodatki do pierwszych postów w wątkach o Jaworznie:*
[Jaworzno] Inwestycje...*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703510


Jawcio said:


> Inwestycje w Jaworznie - *Mapa nomad_fh'a*
> Link
> 
> Jaworzno w SkyscraperCity
> 
> [Jaworzno] Inwestycje...
> [Jaworzno] Przebudowa Rynku "Rynek od.nowa"[Jaworzno] Rozbudowa Elektrowni Jaworzno II/III
> [Jaworzno] Jaworzno City Center - Nowe Miasto
> [Jaworzno] Miejska Biblioteka Publiczna
> [Jaworzno] Park północny
> [Silesia/Jaworzno] Nowa linia tramwajowa
> 
> [Jaworzno] Infrastruktura drogowa
> [Jaworzno] Komunikacja w mieście
> [Jaworzno] Infrastruktura rowerowa
> 
> [Jaworzno] Model miasta – nowe Studium
> [Jaworzno] Plan Mobilności Miejskiej
> [Jaworzno] Jaworznicki Budżet Obywatelski
> [Jaworzno] - projekty publiczne na lata 2014-2020
> 
> 
> [Jaworzno] małopolskie miasto w województwie śląskim
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kościuszko na sprzedaż
> 
> Jeszcze w tym roku Urząd Miejski wystawi na sprzedaż 8 hektarowy teren w samym centrum Jaworzna. Niezagospodarowane dotąd działki po kopalnianym szybie Kościuszko mają już wkrótce dać nowy impuls dla rozwoju śródmieścia. Mają być integralną częścią centrum miasta.
> 
> Planowane przetargi będą dotyczyły sprzedaży działek o powierzchni 6 ha i 1,8 ha. Działka 6 hektarowa będzie przeznaczona na tereny usług zarówno komercyjnych, jak i publicznych. Cena działki to blisko 20 mln zł netto. Natomiast mniejsza działka to nieruchomość częściowo zabudowana 4 budynkami użytkowymi, przeznaczona także na tereny usług komercyjnych i publicznych. Cena nieruchomości jest zwolniona z podatku i wynosi blisko 6 mln zł.
> 
> - Pozyskanie odpowiednich inwestorów może uczynić ten teren nową wizytówką Jaworzna oraz stworzyć miejsce chętnie odwiedzane przez mieszkańców. To duże przedsięwzięcie nie jest możliwe bez udziału partnerów zewnętrznych, inwestorów, a wreszcie mieszkańców i szerokich konsultacji nad nową funkcją terenu - zaznacza Prezydent Miasta Paweł Silbert.
> 
> Przygotowany plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego ma otwartą formułę, która pozostawia inwestorowi duża swobodę. Będzie mógł decydować o formie, kształcie i funkcjach powstających obiektów. Twórcy planu ograniczyli się jedynie do wyznaczenia pewnych barier parametrowych, które określają np. wielkość budynków (niemożliwe będzie np. postawienie blaszanego parterowca), czy ilość miejsc parkingowych.
> 
> Plan przewiduje także pozostawienie pewnej „wolnej przestrzeni”, która będzie przeznaczona na funkcje publiczne - place, skwery, tereny zielone. Na terenie po Kościuszce planowane są przede wszystkim funkcje usługowe, mieszkaniowe, biurowe i handlowe.
> 
> - Jeżeli odzew inwestorów będzie duży, mamy szansę na wybór wartościowego rozwiązania. Ten teren powinien dać nowy impuls dla rozwoju centrum - dodaje prezydent.
> 
> Przejęcie terenów po Kopalni Jaworzno było dla prezydenta jednym z priorytetów już od początku kadencji. Najpierw wywalczył, wspólnie z ówczesnym zastępcą, a obecnie posłem - Wojciechem Saługą, zniesienie obciążeń hipotecznych, jakie spoczywały na tych ziemiach. W 2004 r. Kompania Węglowa oddała za swoje zobowiązania 24 hektary terenów Skarbowi Państwa. Od tego czasu miasto starało się o przejęcie gruntu od Wojewody Śląskiego. Jego zarządzeniem "plac po Kościuszce" został sprzedany gminie w trybie bezprzetargowym, po obniżonej cenie za ok. 285 tys. zł w grudniu 2006 r. Od tego czasu trwały intensywne prace nad nowym planem zagospodarowania przestrzennego, który został uchwalony w maju 2008 r.
> 
> Dwa tygodnie temu Miasto ogłosiło przetarg na realizację pierwszego zadania w ramach Gospodarczej Bramy Śląska. Zakres prac obejmuje m. in. skomunikowanie nowego terenu inwestycyjnego po szybie Kościuszko z pozostałą częścią miasta poprzez wykonanie układu drogowego składającego się z trzech odcinków o łącznej długości pół kilometra wraz z rondem i budową kanalizacji.
> 
> www.jaworzno.pl


*
[Jaworzno] Infrastruktura drogowa
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750916


nomad_fh said:


> Postaram się zabrać tutaj rozproszone po różnych wątkach najważniejsze duże inwestycje drogowe w granicach miasta z wyłączeniem Trasy Śródmiejskiej, która jest częścią DK79 i ma już swój osobny wątek (link poniżej).
> 
> Najważniejsze inwestycje (budowane oraz planowane):
> 1. *Trasa Śródmiejska* - [DK79] Bytom - Kraków - zrealizowane 3.5 etapu z 6 planowanych.
> 
> I Etap – od ul Krakowskiej do Olszewskiego - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacjii.*
> 
> II Etap – od Olszewskiego do Leopoldu - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji.*
> 
> III Etap – od Jęzora do ul Katowickiej w Osiedlu Stałym:
> - odcinek Jęzor - Wojska Polskiego - Energetyków*– wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> - odcinek Katowicka (od przejścia podziemnego) do ul. Wojska Polskiego wraz z przebudową ronda na skrzyżowanie - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> - odcinek ul. Wojska Polskiego od Martyniaków do ul. Katowickiej (dawne rondo 308 Krakowskiego Dywizjonu Myśliwskiego) - *– wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*.
> 
> IV Etap – przebudowa ul. Grunwaldzkiej do ruchu dwukierunkowego – *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> 
> V Etap – przebudowa odcinka dwujezdniowego między Osiedlem Stały a Leopoldem wraz z budową dróg serwisowych – uzyskano pozwolenie na budowę,
> Zadanie 1 - odcinek Leopold - Piłsudskiego wraz z budową przejścia podziemnego, nowych zatok autobusowych, oraz przebudowa skrzyżowania z ul. Piłsudskiego - *– wykonana część drogowa i oddana do eksploatacji, niezbędne poprawki gwarancyjne*
> odcinek od skrzyżowania z ul. Piłsudskiego - do Os. Stałego wraz z przebudową skrzyżowania z ul. Szczakowską, oraz skrzyżowanie typu "cygaro" z ul. Puszkina - od 10.01. - *kończą się roboty drogowe, niezbędne poprawki gwarancyjne*
> 
> VI Etap – przebudowa jednej i dobudowa drugiej jeszdni ul. Krakowskiej w Borach do skrzyżowania z Drogą Współpracy Regionalnej oraz budowa nowego śladu DK79 w Byczynie z bezkolizyjnym wiaduktem w centrum osiedla. *Trwa postepowanie lokalizacyjne.*
> 
> Przy czym etap VI - został wybrany wstępny projekt 160 m estakady wynoszącej DK nad dolinę Byczynki, ale został oprotestowany przez mieszkańców dzielnicy. *Trwają konsultacje.*
> 
> 
> 2. *Droga Współpracy Regionalnej *która jest odcinkiem drogi klasy G łączącym DK79 na Borach z węzłem autostradowym Jeleń. Początek drogi powiązany jest z DK79 w rejonie skrzyżowania z ul. Podgórską. Odcinek do węzła autostradowego biegnie częściowo śladem zlikwidowanej linii kolejowej do Chrzanowa i dalej przez nieużytki do Jelenia. Droga będzie jednojezdniowa i posiadać będzie ścieżkę rowerową. Długość od DK79 do A4 to 3,5 km. Zadanie jest na etapie projektu budowlanego.
> Zarząd Województwa Śląskiego zaopiniował Droge Współpracy Regionalnej jako drogę wojewódzką.
> - *– wykonana i oddana do eksploatacji*.
> 
> 3. *Obwodnica północna miasta* - Trasa zostanie poprowadzona wzdłuż scalonych terenów w miejscu istniejącej drogi gruntowej i dalej na zachód śladem ul. Chełmińskiego i obecnej gruntowej ul. Północnej. Będzie to zwykła droga jednojezdniowa.
> 
> Obwodnica Północna Etap I od ul. Krakowskiej do ul. Insurekcji Kościuszkowskiej o długości 600 mb. - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> 
> Obwodnica Północna Etap II od ul. Insurekcji Kościuszkowskiej do ul. Obrońców Poczty Gdańskiej o długości 730 mb. - - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> 
> Obwodnica Północna Etap III od ul. Obrońców Poczty Gdańskiej do ul. Chełmońskiego o długości 480 mb. *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> 
> Obwodnica Północna Etap IV od ul. Chełmońskiego do ul. Północnej o długości 1400 mb.
> 
> 4. *Zmiany w układzie drogowym ul. Św. Wojciecha (centrum) - Góra Piasku - Szczakowa (kontynuacja przebegu obwodnicy północnej)*:
> • Projektowana jest droga, która będzie omijać wiadukt drogowy nad kamieniołomami w ciągu ul. św. Wojciecha. Stan techniczny wiaduktu jest zły i potrzeba dużych nakładów finansowych, aby go wyremontować. Korzystniej jest więc wybudować nową drogę, która biegnąc po lewej stronie wiaduktu (jadąc w kierunku Szczakowej) stworzy nowe tereny pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe. -* wykonana i oddana do eksploatacji*
> 
> • Dodatkowo MZDiM zaprojektuje nową drogę, która biegnąc śladem dawnego kamieniołomu będzie prowadzić od ul. św. Wojciecha aż do ul. Bukowskiej. Stworzy się swoistego rodzaju obwodnica Góry Piasku i Szczakowej, która usprawni ruch w kierunku Bukowna i Olkusza.
> 
> Kończą się prace nad projektem drogowym dotyczącym obejścia kamieniołomu, który ma zastąpić wiadukt drogowy, w ciągu ulic Św. Wojciecha – Katowickiej. W ramach tej inwestycji powstanie system odwodnienia dróg wraz ze zbiornikiem odparowującym w rejonie kamieniołomu, który przejmie wody deszczowe z ul. Św. Wojciecha oraz wszystkich ulic bocznych m.in. ul. Bohaterów Getta. Wykonanie drogi umożliwi budowę nawierzchni utwardzonych osiedlowych ulic, które obecnie nie mają możliwości odprowadzenia wód opadowych. Gmina zleciła sporządzenie dokumentacji projektowej dla odcinka - - *wykonany i oddany do eksploatacji*
> 
> 
> 5. Łączniki istniejących i planowanych dróg[/B] - ul. Nowo lipowa, ul. Nowo kolejowa, ul. Nowo Rzemieślnicza. - *wykonane i oddane do eksploatacji*
> 
> Źródło: www.jaworzno.pl, informacje własne, BIP, BZP.
> 
> Najnowsza mapa inwestycji drogowych (stan na 1.01.2012) autorstwa Jawcio:
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae11/jawcio3/ID2012.jpg
> 
> Docelowy układ drogowy na terenie Jaworzna - mapka autorstwa Jawcio:
> 
> Wybrane rysunki ze studium komunikacyjnego Jaworzna:


*
[Jaworzno] Komunikacja w mieście
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462053


nomad_fh said:


> Ponieważ namnożyło się ostatnio w różnych działach dotyczących Jaworzna spraw związanych z komunikacją miejską - na wniosek pomysłodawcy - zeftizzle - zakładam ten wątek
> 
> W tym dziale rozmawiamy o wszystkich sprawach dotyczących komunikacji miejskiej w Jaworznie + wszelkie sprawy związane z busami, oraz przyszłością i rozwojem transportu publicznego w naszym mieście.
> 
> Wysłałem prośbę do admina o przeniesienie starszych postów związanych z tym tematem - ale zapewne to potrwa
> 
> *Ważne strony związane z komunikacją w mieście:
> *PKM Jaworzno- Rozkład jazdy: http://www.pkm.jaworzno.pl/rozklady/
> PKM Jaworzno- Mapa przystanków/lini: http://www.pkm.jaworzno.pl/rozklady/mapa.html
> PKM Jaworzno - cennik: http://www.pkm.jaworzno.pl/www/cennik-biletow/
> 
> Rozkład jazdy minibusów: http://www.jaworzno.pl:443/~jaworznopl_www/rozklady_minibusy.php
> 
> Rozkład jazdy Bus-Inter (Jaworzno - Kraków - Jaworzno): http://www.bus-inter.pl/rozkladKJ.php#
> 
> Wybrane rysunki ze studium komunikacyjnego Jaworzna:


*
[Silesia/Jaworzno] Nowa linia tramwajowa*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593754


mark40 said:


> *Jaworzno: kolejne miasto z tramwajami
> 
> Już za kilka lat mieszkańcy Jaworzna będą mieli własna linię tramwajową. Szacuje się, że będzie z niej korzystać 5 mln mieszkańców rocznie.*
> 
> – To bardzo dobry wynik jak na miasto wielkości Jaworzna – mówi o projekcie Tomasz Tosza, główny specjalista ds. Inwestycji Kluczowych w jaworzyńskim Urzędzie Miasta. – Według naszych wyliczeń z tramwaju będzie korzystać co piąty pasażer komunikacji miejskiej. *Bardzo dokładnie przez nas sporządzone studium komunikacyjne wskazuje, że do tramwajów przesiądą się głównie ci jaworzanie, którzy obecnie podróżują własnym transportem* – dodaje.
> 
> Plany budowy sieci tramwajowej w Jaworznie są bardzo konkretne. Wykonane zostało wspomniane już studium komunikacyjne, które wykazało zasadność budowy systemu. Na przełomie lipca i sierpnia 2013 roku urząd miasta ma zamiar ogłosić przetarg na wykonanie studium wykonalności. Natomiast dokładny projekt przedsięwzięcia oraz budowa linii ruszy dopiero w przyszłym roku, gdyż inwestycja ma być współfinansowana z funduszy unijnych w perspektywie na lata 2014-20.
> 
> Znany jest już ogólny przebieg dwutorowej linii. Ma ona połączyć osiedle Skałka z Dąbrową Narodową i przetnie centrum miasta. Na odcinku biegnącym przez osiedle Leopold będzie się rozdwajać i obiegać je z obu stron. Łączna długość linii wyniesie ok. 7,5km i będzie miała 17 przystanków dla tramwajów objeżdżających Leopold od strony południowo-zachodniej i 16 od północno-wschodniej. Zajezdnia dla tramwajów zostanie wybudowana na terenie Przedsiębiorstwa Komunikacji Miejskiej. Linie obsługiwać będzie 8 dwukierunkowych tramwajów kursujących co ok. 10 minut.
> 
> – Zastanawiamy się czy dla naszej linii nie byłyby odpowiedniejsze mniejsze pojazdy. Alstom ma w swojej ofercie kompaktowe tramwaje o długości 22 metrów. Jednak decyzja o wyborze taboru musi być podjęta bardzo rozważnie, żeby się nie okazało, że będą one za małe – zastanawia się Tomasz Tosza. Pojazdy Citadis Compact produkcji Alstomu te zostały stworzone z myślą o obsłudze ruchu tramwajowego właśnie w mniejszych miastach. W najbliższym czasie pierwsze sztuki tej serii trafią do powstającej linii w Aubagne w południowej Francji.
> 
> Jaworzański tramwaj nie będzie miał połączenia z systemem Tramwajów Śląskich. Mimo to Urząd Miasta nie odwraca się od możliwości przyszłej integracji swojej sieci z tramwajami z GOP i zarezerwował na ten cel odpowiedni teren.
> 
> http://kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosci/12696/Jaworzno-kolejne-miasto-z-tramwajami.html
> 
> Czy ktoś (z Jaworzna) mógłby naszkicować na zdjęciu satelitarnym lub mapie przebieg planowanego tramwaju?
> 
> -----------------------
> Wybrane rysunki ze studium komunikacyjnego Jaworzna:


*[Jaworzno] Infrastruktura rowerowa*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920884


Jawcio said:


> W Jaworznie szykuje się prawdziwa rewolucja rowerowa. Jak zapewnia Urząd Miasta w ciągu najbliższych kilku miesięcy wytyczonych zostanie 272 km szlaków rowerowych *(1)* , a w przyszłym roku poznamy szczegóły projektu pod roboczą nazwą "Miasto Rowerów" *(2).*
> 
> *(1)* Ogłoszenie o zamówieniu na wykonanie szlaków rowerowych na terenie miasta Jaworzna w ramach zadania pn: "Regionalny obszar rekreacyjno-turystyczny - trasy rowerowe droga do rozwoju turystyki aktywnej.
> 
> Czekamy teraz na rozstrzygnięcie przetargu i budowę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wybrane rysunki ze studium komunikacyjnego Jaworzna:


----------



## Bastian.




----------



## janex_wwa

*Generation Park*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585335

*Lokalizacja:* Wola, rondo Daszyńskiego
*Wysokość całkowita:* 180 m
*Wysokość do dachu:* 140 m 
*Powierzchnia:* 80 tys. m kw. (wieża: 40 tys. m kw., budynki boczne: po 10 tys. m kw.)
*Inwestor:* Skanska
*Wykonawca:* Skanska
*Architekt:* JEMS Architekci
*Planowana data zakończenia budowy:* I kwartał 2016 r.

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Notka prasowa:


> *POLSKA W pierwszym kwartale 2016 rok rozpoczną się przeprowadzki najemców do pierwszego z biurowców najnowszego i zarazem największego projektu firmy Skanska Property Poland. W Generation Parku, który powstanie przy rondzie Daszyńskiego w Warszawie, będzie mogło pracować nawet 10 tys. osób. Będzie to kompleks biurowy złożony z trzech budynków – najwyższy z nich sięgnie 140 m. W każdym z dwóch niższych biurowców znajdzie się po około 20 tys. mkw. powierzchni, a w wieży – około 40 tys. mkw.
> *
> W garażu podziemnym na najemców czekać ma 600 miejsc dla aut oraz parking dla rowerzystów. – Nasz projekt będzie zlokalizowany na najbardziej wyeksponowanym narożniku ronda Daszyńskiego w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie stacji nowej linii metra. Między budynkami Generation Park powstanie wewnętrzny zielony pasaż zapewniający zarówno najemcom, jak i okolicznym mieszkańcom możliwość spędzania wolnego czasu i w tygodniu pracy, i w weekendy. Będą tu trawniki, drewniane pergole z pnącymi się roślinami i wygodne siedziska. Zostaną zainstalowane specjalne przezroczyste ekrany chroniące to miejsce przed wielkomiejskim hałasem i osłaniające od wiatru. Stworzymy tu enklawę zieleni na postindustrialnej Woli – zapewnia Arkadiusz Rudzki, dyrektor ds. wynajmu i zarządzania wartością budynków w Skanska Property Poland. Nad projektem inwestycji, przedstawianym przez autorów jako prosty i modernistyczny – czuwa zespół z pracowni JEMS Architekci. Generation Park zajmie działkę o powierzchni 13 tys. mkw. w kwartale ulic: Prosta, Towarowa, Łucka i Wronia. Deweloper kupił zabudowany obiektami biurowo-magazynowymi teren w sierpniu 2012 roku od spółki Ruch, która wynajmowała jeden z budynków Instytutowi Pamięci Narodowej. Obecnie trwa rozbiórka ostatniego obiektu. Natomiast budowa pierwszego nowego biurowca powinna rozpocząć się w ciągu najbliższych miesięcy. Skanska Property Poland uzyskała już prawomocne warunki zabudowy dla projektu i ubiega się o wydanie pozwolenia na budowę. Realizacja będzie rozbita na trzy etapy. Generalnym wykonawcą inwestycji będzie Skanska.


http://eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=16820&link=nowy-wiezowiec-skanska-propery-poland-w-warszawie

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Wizualizacje:


----------



## janex_wwa

*Q22*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161889

*Lokalizacja:* Śródmieście, skrzyżowanie Jana Pawła II i Grzybowskiej.
*Wysokość całkowita:* 195 m
*Wysokość architektoniczna:* 159 m
*Wysokość do dachu: *155 m
*Inwestor: *Echo Investment
*Wykonawca:* Modzelewski & Rodek (stan surowy)
*Architekt:* Kuryłowicz & Associates
*Planowana data zakończenia budowy:* I kwartał 2016 r.

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Wizualizacje:


----------



## janex_wwa

Jakby jakaś dobra dusza przerzuciła powyższe posty na pierwsze strony odpowiednich wątków, byłbym wdzięczny


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Zrobione.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^Dzięki, ale przeniosłeś tylko do wątku o Q22, pierwszy post w temacie poświęconym inwestycji Skanski wygląda wciąż po staremu


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Sry, nie zapisałem, ale już jest ok . Dzięki za czujność.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy można dodać ten cytat do pierwszego postu w tym wątku? (nie trzeba będzie pisać od nowa tego samego, najlepiej przed panoramami Polexa.
wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490429


cytat: 



bloniaq_s8 said:


> Na SN w ciągu roku odbywają się imprezy masowe ustalane wg klucza
> 1/3 imprezy sportowe
> 1/3 imprezy rozrywkowe
> 1/3 imprezy społeczno-kulturalne
> Tak, żeby ktoś kto nie lubi piłki nożnej mógł też zobaczyć koncert ulubionego zespołu, a ktoś kto nie lubi koncertów mógł przyjść na mecz siatkówki, czy też piłki nożnej.
> 
> Dzięki temu w zeszłym roku SN odwiedziło ponad 1,3 mln osób, a w tym już ponad 416 tys. (docelowo 1,5 mln)
> 
> Poza tzw masówkami są organizowane cały czas imprezy biznesowe i komercyjne (np. nagrywanie reklam).
> 
> Taka polityka wynajmowania stadionu powoduje, że zakładane straty na 2013 rok (ok 21 mln) zostały zniwelowane do 11 mln do września 2013. (Raportu za cały 2013 rok jeszcze nie ma. W tym roku stadion zacznie zarabiać na siebie.
> 
> Jednak pomimo tego wg MSiTu Stadion Narodowy powinien pełnić dodatkowo funkcję społeczną. Więc jest wymóg w umowie operatorskiej minimum 3 imprez UOIG (Usługi w ogólnym interesie gospodarczym)


Dzięki


----------



## jose valderama

del


----------



## kiedy300

del


----------



## Bastian.

SoboleuS said:


> Lista inwestycji z Warszawy i z przyległych powiatów:



Alfabetyczny spis znajdujących się w tym dziale linków do stołecznych wątków.


*Warszawa:*


Hydepark - architektura, urbanistyka, komunikacja 

Inwestycje SGGW

Lista wieżowców budowanych i planowanych

Lista planowanych wieżowców - stary wątek 

Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców

Muzeum Historii Życia

Nowe Inwestycje

Nowe Inwestycje Politechniki Warszawskiej

Nowe inwestycje Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego 

Nowe ambasady 

Projekt FRW: Aleja Marszałkowska

Projekt FRW: Plac Piłsudskiego - odbudowa Pałacu Saskiego i rewitalizacja placu Piłsudskiego

Plany miejscowe

Przestrzeń publiczna

Stacje kolejowe

Remonty budynków powojennych

Zagospodarowanie terenów nadwiślanych - Co z Królową w Warszawie

Zieleń miejska

Żurawie


*Bemowo:*


Inwestycje 


*Białołęka:*


Inwestycje 

Inwestycja Kupca Warszawskiego przy ul. Marywilskiej

Modernizacja i rozbudowa Oczyszczalni Ścieków "Czajka"


*Bielany:*


Inwestycje

Inwestycje na terenie Huty Warszawa

Kampus UKSW 


*Mokotów:* 


Inwestycje  

Apartamentowiec w miejsce koszar 

Biurowce Echo na Beethovena/Sobieskiego

Biurowce Garvest P4

Budowa Mariny Mokotów

Europark Sobieski i Stegny Business Center

Inwestycje na Służewcu Przemysłowym 

Inwestycje przy Metro Wilanowska 

Inwestycje na działce przy skrzyżowaniu Chełmskiej i Czerniakowskiej 

Libretto Park 

Modernizacja i rozbudowa EC Siekierki

Nowy Teatr Krzysztofa Warlikowskiego 

Park Technologiczny



*Ochota:*


Inwestycje

Aleje Jerozolimskie 93

Biurowce i dworzec Warszawa Zachodnia

CEPT

Eurocentrum

Inwestycje Warszawskiego Uniwersytetu Medycznego

Inwestycje na Skrze

Meczet Ligi Muzułmańskiej

Modernizacja Placu Narutowicza

Plac Starynkiewicza

Przebudowa targowiska Banacha

Rozbudowa Filtrów Warszawskich

Zabudowa okolic Placu Zawiszy 


*Praga Południe:*


Inwestycje  

Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia

Otoczenie Stadionu Narodowego


*Praga Północ:*


Inwestycje

Apartamentowiec przy Krowiej 6 - Port Praski

 Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia

Inwestycje Mennicy Polskiej na dawnych terenach FSO

Inwestycja na terenie dawnej fabryki Pollena 

Miasteczko Koneser

Port Praski

Szpital Onkologiczny na terenie Stalowni Praskiej


*Śródmieście:*


Inwestycje 

Apartamentowiec Złota 44

Biurowiec Plac Zamkowy - Senatorska 2

Biurowiec KróLEWska S+B Gruppe 

Biurowiec Park Avenue na Wspólnej 

Biurowiec CBD - Marszałkowska róg Świętokrzyskiej

Biurowiec Q22 

Biurowiec w miejsce Intraco przy Stawki

Biurowiec w miejsce Teatru Żydowskiego

Biurowiec Qualia Development Marszałkowska 91-97

Biurowiec Polna 40

Budynek przy ul. Przeskok

Budynek Uniwersytetu Muzycznego przy ul. Dobrej 

Carpathia Office House

Centrum Biurowe Twarda Estate

Cedet - Modernizacja i rozbudowa domu handlowego CDT (dawny Smyk)  

Centrum Marszałkowska w miejsce Sezamu  

Chmielna-budynki i ulica 

Co na działce u zbiegu Johna Lennona i Pięknej 

Dom Towarowy Koszyki 

Dworzec Warszawa Centralna

Dworzec Warszawa Gdańska

 EC Powiśle  

Hotel Warszawa (dawny Prudential)  

Inwestycje na Muranowie 

Inwestycje na terenach Polonii

Inwestycje przy ul. Grzybowskiej 

Metropolitan Apertmęnts d. "Apartamenty Śródmiejskie" przy Grzybowskiej

Modernizacja Rotundy PKO BP 

Muzeum Historii Polski

Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej 

Nadbudowa i przebudowa Hotelu Europejskiego

Nowa kamienica Mikulskiego

Nowa Siedziba Warszawskiego Towarzystwa Wioślarskiego, The Tides

Nowy biurowiec BRE Banku na rogu Marszałkowskiej i Królewskiej

Nowy biurowiec w miejsce Universalu

Nowy Świat 2.0 - biurowiec obok GPW

Nowy Pasaż Simonsa

Odbudowa Pałacu Karasia

Oxford Tower - rozbudowa, budowa nowej wieży

Plac Defilad

Plac Politechniki 

Port Czerniakowski

Remont nadwiślańskiego bulwaru 

Remont ul. E. Plater

Rewitalizacja ulicy Próżnej

Remonty i inwestycje Zarządu Terenów Publicznych

Roma Tower - Wieżowiec BBI Development na rogu Emilii Plater i Nowogrodzkiej 

Rozbudowa Sejmu RP

Ściana Wschodnia 

Trakt Królewski - remont Placu Trzech Krzyży

Wieżowiec Dipservice PHN C-Tower

Wieżowiec Gminy Żydowskiej

Wieżowiec Lilium obok hotelu Marriott

Wieżowiec Kaskada PHN Tower

Wieżowiec PKO w miejscu "domu pod sedesami" 

Wieżowiec w miejscu Cepelii i hotelu Metropol

Wieżowiec w miejscu pawilonu Emilia

Wieżowiec w miejsce Holiday Inn 

Wieżowiec w miejsce liceum Klementyny Hoffmanowej

Zachodnia pierzeja ulicy Marszałkowskiej 


*Targówek:*


Inwestycje 

Osiedle Wilno

Targówek - Varsovia Arena


*Ursus:*


Inwestycje


*Ursynów:*


Inwestycje 

Cezamat - największe centrum badawcze w Polsce 

Modernizacja Toru Wyścigów Konnych na Służewcu

Poleczki Business Park

Szpital Południowy


*Wilanów:*


Inwestycje 

Co na działce po niedoszłej siedzibie PZPN przy skrzyżowani Sobieskiego i Al. Wilanowskiej?  

Świątynia Opatrzności Bożej 

Wilanów Office Park


*Włochy:*


Inwestycje

Budowa nowego hotelu obok lotniska Chopina 

Chopin Airport City

Inwestycje na lotnisku Chopina

Kompleks biurowy Business Garden

Kompleks biurowy South Park 



*Wola:*


Inwestycje

Atrium 2 

Art Norblin  

B4 Office Center (dawne Rafaello Tower)

Biurowiec Wisher Enterprise Grzybowska 43

Co na działce dworca Warszawa Główna/Muzeum Kolejnictwa  

Co na działce u zbiegu Chmielnej i Żelaznej?  

Generation Park Skanski 

Inwestycja Echo Investment na terenach Browarów Warszawskich 

Inwestycja Griffin Group w miejsce CH Jupiter

Kompleks "Bliska Wola" J. W. Construction 

Kompleks biurowy Proximo przy ul. Przyokopowej

Karolkowa Business Park

Liberty Tower Grzybowska/Żelazna

Mieszkania InCity Siedmiogrodzka 1/3

Nowe inwestycje Impexmetalu 

Plan zagospodarowania rejonu ulic Okopowej i Towarowej

Prime Corporate Center

Pro Urba XIX Dzielnica 

Rewitalizacja Chłodnej 

Sienna Towers

Skyliner Karimpolu

Spinaker Office Tower róg Towarowej i Prostej

Towarowa Business Center

Warsaw One w miejsce Ilmetu

Warsaw Spire

 Wieża Skanski przy Rondzie ONZ 

Wieżowiec w miejsce Kolmexu 

Wieżowiec HPO - Atlas Estates

Wieżowiec Kulczyk Holding

Wieżowiec Mennicy

Wieżowce planowane na rogu Alei Jana Pawła II i Chmielnej

Wydział rzeźby ASP przy ul. Spokojnej

Zagospodarowanie "Serka Wolskiego"


*Żoliborz:*


Inwestycje 

Muzeum Wojska Polskiego w Cytadeli 

Przebudowa pl. Grunwaldzkiego


*Inne dzielnice:*


Inwestycje w Wawrze, Rembertowie i Wesołej 


*Okolice Warszawy:*


[Grodzisk Mazowiecki] Adventure World Warsaw

[Grodzisk Mazowiecki] Interdyscyplinarne Centrum Innowacji

[Grodzisk Mazowiecki] Miejski Dom Kultury

[Józefów]Inwestycje 

[Konstancin-Jeziorna] Inwestycje

[Łomianki] Inwestycje

[Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki] Rozwijające się miasto

[Ossów] Muzeum Cudu nad Wisłą

[Otwock] Inwestycje

[Ożarów Mazowiecki] Inwestycje w Ożarowie i okolicach

[Palmiry/Sieraków] Muzeum Walk i Męczeństwa

[Piaseczno] Inwestycje

[Powiat wołomiński] Inwestycje

[Powiat Legionowski] Inwestycje

[Pruszków] Inwestycje

[Sulejówek] Muzeum Marszałka Józefa Piłsudskiego

[Wiązowna] CH Góraszka


*Inwestycje których los jest nie znany, nie wiadomo czy zostaną zrealizowane.*


Apartamentowiec Mor-Eden 

Babka Tower II

Budynek wielofunkcyjny Morskie Oko 

Guy Perry i jego wieżowiec dla Pragi

Kolejka linowa nad Wisła? 

La Torre Świętokrzyska

Lindleya Office Corner - projekt FAAB

Nowy budynek KDT

Nowy budynek w miejscu kina Relax

Nowy Jarmark Europa

Nowy wieżowiec przy Nowogrodzkiej? - Metropol NH 

Nowy wieżowiec na Woli

Nowa inwestycja na Królewskiej?

 Nowy wieżowiec "Zapalniczka" 

Nowy wysokościowiec na Woli (JEMS/Dawos)

Powstanie polski Pentagon 

Towarowa Plaza 

Wieżowiec nad Wisłą?

Wieżowiec Nowogrodzka 31

[Zegrze] Nowy skarbiec NBP

135m wieżowiec Al. Jana Pawła II / Grzybowska 


*Pozostałe wątki:*


Borowskiego wizja Pl. Konstytucji 

Budowy widma 

Centrum Bis - reaktywacja? 

Forum Rozwoju Warszawy – wątek informacyjno-integracyjny

Kamery

Metamorfoza Srebrna Centrum 

MPZP dla kwartału NŚ/Jerozolimskie/Marszałkowska/Świętokrzyska

Modernizacja gmachu NBP

Modernizacja FIM Tower

Modernizacja Millenium Plaza

[Nielegalne reklamy] Zróbmy zabiorom!

Nowe inwestycje Wolf Immobilien Polen 

Nowe wieżowce przy Prostej 

Nowości z biura NAM 

Sieć elektroenergetyczna 

Transakcje na rynku nieruchomości, raporty

Zachodnia część Al. Jerozolimskich

Zdjęcia inwestycji (wątek życzeniowo informacyjny)


----------



## Bastian.




----------



## Bastian.




----------



## Bastian.




----------



## Bastian.

Ciach i trach.


----------



## Bastian.




----------



## Nexus

Pierwszy post z telefonu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

dodajcie odnośnik do wątku o fotorelacjonuszu w pierwszym poście samouczka o wrzucaniu zdjęć na forum


----------



## szymi8

Siemka
Co byście powiedzieli na to, żeby w każdym regionie była jedna osoba, zarządzająca pierwszym postem. Werbowałaby ona ludzi, którzy byliby chętni podsumować całą inwestycję (np. po jednej osobie z każdego średniego miasta, na duże miasta ewentualnie kilka osób)
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Bastian.

-- WIEŻOWIEC NA SERKU WOLSKIM --

- Wizualizacje / Renderings -






- Wysokość całkowita / Architectural height - *130m*
- Wysokość do dachu / Roof height - *130m*
- Liczba pięter / Floors - *29*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / Floor area - *70000m2*

- Inwestor / Investor - *Griffin Real Estate / Skanska Property Poland*
- Wykonawca / Contractor - *?*
- Projektant / Designer - *Kuryłowicz & Associates
*
- Lokalizacja / Location - *Wola, Wolska 6*
- Przeznaczenie / Intended use - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / Construction's begining date - *Druga połowa 2016 roku / The second half of 2016 year*
- Data zakończenia budowy / Construction's finnishing date - *2021*

- Strona internetowa inwestora / Investor's website - ---
- Link do wątku o Wieżowcu na Serku Wolskim / Thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467608

- Stan obecny / Current state -


----------



## sylvi91

Witam. 
Chciałbym założyć następujące wątki:

1. "Łódź - Dolina Łódki - rozwój czy stagnacja".
2. "Ewolucja i wytwarzanie pieniedzy w XXI wieku."


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wątek o pieniądzach już jest.


----------



## sylvi91

Mógłby mnie ktoś naprowadzić, który to wątek @bloniaq_s8 miał(a) na myśli? Znalazłem tylko jeden zagraniczny "Banknotes redesign" i jest on tylko o banknotach, więc nie wyczerpuje tematu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

hmm dałbym sobie głowę uciąć że był... chyba że połączyli go z tym:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640538&page=12


btw. Zawsze możesz założyć wątek, jak będzie zapotrzebowanie to reszta go pociągnie, jeśli będzie zdublowany to mod połączy, a jeśli nie będzie chęci dyskusji to topic umrze śmiercią naturalną.


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Bastian.

del


----------



## Puchar392

del


----------



## Puchar392

test


----------



## Puchar392

test44


----------



## Redzio

- Krowia 6 - 

- Wizualizacje / Renderings -










_- Rozpoczęcie budowy / Construction's begining date_ - *2012 kwiecień*
_- Zakończenie budowy / Construction's finnishing date_ - *2014 styczeń*

_- Przeznaczenie /_ _Intended use_ - *Apartamentowiec*

_- Kondygnacje / _Floors - *8*
_- Podziemne / Underground floors_ - *1*

_- Lokale mieszkalne / Apartments_ - *30*
_- Miejsca parkingowe / Parking places_ - *26*
_- Powierzchnia użytkowa / Usable area_ - *6 285m2*


_- Historia budowy / Construction _ -
2012:
-Marzec-Październik-Listopad-Grudzień
2013:
-Luty-Czerwiec-Sierpień-Listopad
2014:
-Styczeń


- _Stan obecny / Current state_ -











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Redzio

hts


----------



## Bastian.

bla bla bla bla


----------



## BaaF

komentarz


----------



## BaaF

BaaF said:


> komentarz


a teraz komentarz do komentarza


----------



## BaaF

BaaF said:


> a teraz komentarz do komentarza


^^
już wiem jak to działa :lol:


----------



## BaaF

BaaF said:


> ^^
> już wiem jak to działa :lol:


:banana:


----------



## BaaF

nowy wpis


----------



## BaaF

BaaF said:


> :banana:





BaaF said:


> nowy wpis


:cheers:


----------



## BaaF

nowa wiadomość


----------



## BaaF

następna nowa wiadomość


----------



## BaaF

BaaF said:


> następna nowa wiadomość


i szybka odpowiedźhno:


----------



## BaaF




----------



## BaaF

tutaj powinno byc zdjęcie


----------



## BaaF




----------



## BaaF




----------



## BaaF




----------



## Bastian.

*Wieżowce w budowie /Skyscrapers under construction*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MENNICA LEGACY TOWER

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *141m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *133m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *32*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *50700m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Golub GetHouse*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Warbud*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Goettsch Partners*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Pereca 21* 
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Pe...3346a0ccbfcb2ca!8m2!3d52.2332441!4d20.9925826 
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Construction start date_ - *Listopad 2016 / November 2016*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Trzeci kwartał 2019 / Third quarter 2019*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://mennicalegacytower.pl//
- Link do wątku / Link to thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603450


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- The Warsaw Hub --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *130m / 130m / 86m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *130m / 130m / 86m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *31 / 22*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *100000m2*

- Inwestor /_Investor_ - *Ghelamco Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Ghelamco*
- Projektant /_Designer_ - *AMC - Andrzej M. Chołdzyński*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, obszar między ulicami Towarowa-Sienna-Prosta / The area between Sienna and Prosta streets*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2288614,20.9849405,192m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=pl _*Teren na środku mapy / Area at the center of the map*_
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec i hotel / Office building and hotel*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Construction start date_ - *Styczeń 2016 / January 2016*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Koniec roku 2019 / The end of 2019 years*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-view/38/1/warsaw-hub.html
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337221


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- ZŁOTA 44 --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *192m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *192m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *54*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *79000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *BBI Development / Amstar*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Warbud*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Daniel Libeskind*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Złota 44*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Zł...827f29adc25367a!8m2!3d52.2312495!4d21.0024155
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Apartamentowiec / Apartment building*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Construction start date_ - *Zima 2007 / Winter 2007*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Wiosna / Autumn 2017*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://zlota44.com
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572


----------



## Bastian.

*Wieżowce planowane - realizacja wkrótce / Planned skyscrapers - realization soon*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- CHMIELNA BUSINESS CENTER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *310m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *230m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *140000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *HB Reavis Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Norman Foster*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Chmielna 69 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Ch...c695fbad742c91e!8m2!3d52.2287413!4d20.9984138
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date _ - *Wiosna / Spring 2017*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2020*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _ Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- CBD ONE --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *86m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *70m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *22*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *21000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Immobel Polska*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Biuro Projektów Kazimierski i Ryba sp.j.*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Zielna 37 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Zi...b167db36946926b!8m2!3d52.2359085!4d21.0070849
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Marzec 2017 / March 2017*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *February 2019*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://immobelpoland.com/inwestycje/details/33/CBD-One
- Link do wątku o / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421680


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- GENERATION PARK --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *180m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *140m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *38*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *44000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Skanska Property Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Skanska*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *JEMS Architekci*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, obszar między ulicami Prosta-Towarowa-Wronia-Łucka / The area between the Wronia and Towarowa streets*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Łu...d4b3f59252f18f8!8m2!3d52.2316433!4d20.9849456
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Construction start date_ - *Listopad / November 2015*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2018*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585335


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- J44 --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *94m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *94m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - Nieznana / _*Unknown*_
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *28000m2
*
- Inwestor /_ Investor_ - *S+B Gruppe AG*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / Designer - *Piotr Bujnowski i Martin Troethan*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Aleje Jerozolimskie 44 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...1046f420a417742!8m2!3d52.2306165!4d21.0127413
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction_ start date - *2017*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2018*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591768


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- Spark --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *130m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *130m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *29*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *39000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Skanska Property Poland*
- Wykonawca /_Contractor_ - *Skanska*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Kuryłowicz & Associates*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Wolska 6 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Wo...7915caf06!8m2!3d52.2357189!4d20.9793029?hl=pl
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Construction start date_ - *2016*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2021*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://www.spark.byskanska.pl/
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- SKYLINER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *195m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *195m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *45*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *94000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Karimpol Polska*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor *
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *APA Wojciechowski *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, obszar między ulicami Towarowa-Sienna-Prosta / The area between Sienna and Prosta streets*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Pr...8f6f4793cfa4c72!8m2!3d52.2293634!4d20.9829855 *Teren na środku mapy / Area at the center of the map*
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date _ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://www.skylinerbykarimpol.pl
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458743


----------



## Bastian.

*Wieżowce planowane / Planned skyscrapers *


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- ATLAS ESTATES TOWER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *167m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *167m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *45*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *34300m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Atlas Estates*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Kuryłowicz & Associates *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Grzybowska 61*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Gr...ed809d37c587318d!8m2!3d52.2337446!4d20.987294
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Mieszkalny / Residental building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1085323


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- B4 OFFICE CENTER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *120m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *120m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *33*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *28000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - * Green Property Group*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *JSK Architekci*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Okopowa 65*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Ok...x12965d62e6f7b161!8m2!3d52.253802!4d20.980984
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_- *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515775


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- Burakowska 14 --

- Wizualizacje / Renderings -

- Wizualizacje nie istnieją / _Renderings do not exist_

- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *100m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - _*100m*_
- Liczba pięter /_ Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - _*80000m2*_

- Inwestor / _Investor _- _*HB Reavis*_
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - _*Brak / Lack of contractor*_
- Projektant / Designer -_ *Nieznany / Unknown*_

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ -* Wola, ulica / street: Burakowska 14 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Bu...a82a479fe!8m2!3d52.2561999!4d20.9785072?hl=pl
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Druga połowa 2017 / The second half of 2017 years*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136191219


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- CITY TOWER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *150m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *150m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *48*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *65000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Polski Holding Nieruchomości*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *APA Wojciechowski*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Świętokrzyska 36*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / Google Maps location - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Św...1392a5025d426bd6!8m2!3d52.233821!4d20.9996839
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec /Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Wiosna / Spring 2017*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2020*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website _ - http://www.phnsa.pl/pl/projekt/phn-tower
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1160339



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- LIBERTY TOWER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *140m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *140m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *36*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *71000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Liberty Development Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contactor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *APA Wojciechowski*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Żelazna 65 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Że...x25566ea9ad055461!8m2!3d52.23505!4d20.9901519
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy /_Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / Investment website - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1016075


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- NOWA EMILIA --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *207m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *196m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *49*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *35000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Griffin Real Estate*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Kuryłowicz & Associates *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Emilii Plater 51*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Me...a79643f022aea2d!8m2!3d52.2329746!4d21.0024588
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec+Hotel / Office building+Hotel*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- PORT PRASKI --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *160m / 140m / 120m / 100m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *160m / 140m / 120m / 100m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_] - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *190000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Port Praski*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *APA Wojciechowski / JEMS Architekci*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Praga Północ, ulica / street: Zamoyskiego 4*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Za...8a58aa6ea8ff6bb!8m2!3d52.2473191!4d21.0422103
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec/Mieszkalny /Office/Residental building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_[ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *2022*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://www.portpraski.pl/
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123312


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- ROMA TOWER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *170m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *170m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *42*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *55000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *BBI Development i Archidiecezja Warszawska / BBI Development and the Archdiocese of Warsaw*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Juvenes*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Emilii Plater 26 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Em...fe47bd79dd7a0a4!8m2!3d52.2271084!4d21.0063337
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Apartamentowiec / Apartment building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431698


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- SPINNAKER OFFICE TOWER --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *180m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *180m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *45*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *40000m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Ghelamco Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *PBPA Sp. z o.o. *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Pańska 112*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Pa...x8a6447e549f367d9!8m2!3d52.230115!4d20.985923
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned constructionend date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - http://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-view/40/1/spinnaker-tower.html
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590414


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- WIEŻOWIEC W MIEJSCU TEATRU ŻYDOWSKIEGO --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *95m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *95m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *26*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *4100m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Ghelamco Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *Nieznany / Unknown*

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Plac Grzybowski 12*
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps /_ Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Te...x8b797fe0680a85a2!8m2!3d52.235909!4d21.002229
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No Website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1475862


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- WARSAW ONE --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *188m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *188m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *45*
- Powierzchnia całkowita /_Floor area_ - *110662m2*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Skanska Property Poland*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_- *Schmidt Hammer Lassen *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Jana Pawła II 15 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Ba...a4c1be1762e379c!8m2!3d52.2322789!4d20.9979133
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ -* Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345389


----------



## Bastian.

cztrey


----------



## Bastian.

*Wieżowce planowane do zbudowania w przyszłości / Skyscrapers planned to build in the future *

Pokazane wizualizacje są tylko projektami przykładowymi / _Visualizations are shown only the sample projects _


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- CENTRALNA PARK --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *220m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *220m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Xcity Investment*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *No designer *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Aleje Jerozolimskie 56 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Gr...the right of the designated building)[/B][/I]
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804928


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- PORTA VARSOVIA --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *160m / 180m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *160m / 180m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *36 / 41*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Brak / Lack of investor *
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *No designer *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Emilii Plater 29 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Em...7b9c486b36c6cd7!8m2!3d52.2263953!4d21.0056066
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec+Hotel/ Office building+Hotel*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755400


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- WIEŻOWIEC LILIUM--

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *260*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *260*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana/ Unknown*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Brak / Lack of investor *
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *No designer *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Aleje Jerozolimskie 79 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Al...508bfde2704f3645!8m2!3d52.227354!4d21.0033569
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec+Hotel/ Office building+Hotel*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku /_ Link to thread_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482615


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-- Wieżowiec Sabe Investment --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -










- Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *110m*
- Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *110m*
- Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *41*
- Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Sabe Investment*
- Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / Lack of contractor*
- Projektant / _Designer_ - *No designer *

- Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Pańska 78 *
- Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Pa...67d32168b!8m2!3d52.2314266!4d20.9921101?hl=pl
- Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*

- Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
- Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*

- Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
- Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - *Brak strony / No website*


----------



## dminer

Grafiki HUBa i tymczasowa Chmielnej:


----------



## arkitekczer

dminer said:


> Grafiki HUBa i tymczasowa Chmielnej:
> 
> 
> odpowiedź z cytatem


----------



## arkitekczer

arkitekczer said:


> dminer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grafiki HUBa i tymczasowa Chmielnej:
> 
> 
> odpowiedź z cytatem
> 
> 
> 
> jeszcze raz
Click to expand...


----------



## Dusiolek

podkarpackie


----------



## Gamle abe




----------



## bboogie

[del]


----------



## outskirts

nowy wpis


----------



## outskirts

nowy próbny


----------



## outskirts

próbny


----------



## outskirts

testowo


----------



## BaaF

test


----------



## ilidan

test


----------



## Gamle abe

del


----------



## leszek_s

http://wstaw.org/w/4wfZ/


----------



## BaaF

test
<a href=https://naforum.zapodaj.net/5f057c0240a1.jpg.html><img src=https://naforum.zapodaj.net/thumbs/5f057c0240a1.jpg alt=hosting zdjęć zapodaj.net /></a>







[url=https://naforum.zapodaj.net/5f057c0240a1.jpg.html]


----------



## BaaF

del


----------



## Bastian.




----------



## Bastian.

1 








1A 








1B 








1C


----------



## Bastian.

2 








2A 








2B 








2B1 








2B2 








2B3


----------



## Bastian.

3 








3A1 








3A2 








3B 








3BA1 








3BA2 








3BA3 








3BA4 








3BB1


----------



## Bastian.

4 








4A 








4B 








4C 








4D 








4E 








4F 








4G 








4H 








4I 








4J 








4K 








4L


----------



## Bastian.

*Wieżowce planowane do zbudowania w przyszłości / Skyscrapers planned to build in the future *

Pokazane wizualizacje są tylko projektami przykładowymi / _Visualizations are shown only the sample projects _


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--1--


-- Wieżowiec Lilium --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *260m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *260m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Golden Star Estate*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *APA Wojciechowski*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Aleje Jerozolimskie 79 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - al. Jerozolimskie 79
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec+Hotel / Office building+Hotel*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku /_ Link to thread_ - [Śródmieście] Wieżowiec Lilium obok hotelu Marriott [240m ?]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--2--


-- Centralna Park --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *220m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *220m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Xcity Investment*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Brak / No designer*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Aleje Jerozolimskie 56 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - Grzybowska 61
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - [Wola] Centralna Park - Dziadoparking u zbiegu Jana...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--3--


-- K-Tower --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *190m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *190m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *47*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *77000m2*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Spółka Srebrna *
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Grupa AT *


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Srebrna 16 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - Srebrna 16
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - [Wola] Wieżowiec na rogu Srebrnej i Towarowej


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--4--


-- Porta Varsovia --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *160m / 180m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *160m / 180m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *36 / 41*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Brak / Lack of investor*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Brak / No designer*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Śródmieście, ulica / street: Emilii Plater 29 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - Emilii Plater 29
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec+Hotel / Office building+Hotel*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - [Śródmieście] Wieżowce w miejscu liceum im. Klementyny...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--5--


-- Wieżowiec Kolmexu --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -

-Wizualizacje nie istnieją / Renderings do not exist


Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *180m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *180m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Kolmex Inwest Sp. z o.o.*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Brak / No designer*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Grzybowska 80/82 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/52°14'01.9"N+20°58'57.9"E/@52.233858,20.9807358,507m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d52.2338547!4d20.9827484
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku /_ Link to thread_ - [Wola] Wieżowiec w miejsce Kolmexu [130 m]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--6--


-- Wieżowiec w miejsce biurowca Atrium IBC --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -

-Wizualizacje nie istnieją / _Renderings do not exist_


Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *135*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Strabag*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Brak / No designer*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Jana Pawła II 23*
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - Google Maps
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Nieznane / Unknown*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - *Brak strony / No website*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--7--


-- Pin Tower--

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *110m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *110m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *29*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Nieznany / Unknown*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Cube Architekci *


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Mariańska 6 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/52°14'03.6"N+21°00'02.3"E/@52.2343433,20.999784,212m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m14!1m7!3m6!1s0x471ecc8eb33db6ad:0x27d8796f1a80a54b!2sMariańska,+Warszawa!3b1!8m2!3d52.2338953!4d21.0006948!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d52.2343421!4d21.0006268?hl=pl
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Mieszkania / Dwellings*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku /_ Link to thread_ - [Śródmieście] Wieżowiec Twarda 7 [105 m]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--8--


-- Wieżowiec Sabe Investment --

- Wizualizacje / _Renderings_ -











Wysokość całkowita / _Architectural height_ - *110m*
Wysokość do dachu / _Roof height_ - *110m*
Liczba pięter / _Floors_ - *41*
Powierzchnia całkowita / _Floor area_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Inwestor / _Investor_ - *Sabe Investment*
Wykonawca / _Contractor_ - *Brak / To be determined*
Projektant / _Designer_ - *Brak / No designer*


Lokalizacja / _Location_ - *Wola, ulica / street: Pańska 78 *
Lokalizacja na mapie w Google Maps / _Google Maps location_ - https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Pańska+78,+00-837+Warszawa/@52.2314282,20.9910205,274m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m13!1m7!3m6!1s0x471ecc8ff65b1b0f:0x7f31eb54c29d859f!2sPańska+76,+00-827+Warszawa!3b1!8m2!3d52.2312382!4d20.9918385!3m4!1s0x471ecc8f8ccc2e9b:0x9107ace67d32168b!8m2!3d52.2314266!4d20.9921101?hl=pl
Przeznaczenie / _Intended use_ - *Biurowiec / Office building*


Planowana data rozpoczęcia budowy / _Planned construction start date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*
Planowana data zakończenia budowy / _Planned construction end date_ - *Nieznana / Unknown*


Strona internetowa inwestycji / _Investment website_ - *Brak strony / No website*
Link do wątku / _Link to thread_ - *Brak strony / No website*


----------



## Martwy_Kogut

[Lublin] Biurowiec i hotel Transhurtu [18p]


Transhurt zbuduje nowy biurowiec przy al. Spółdzielczości Pracy Najwyższy w mieście wieżowiec stanie przy al. Spółdzielczości Pracy. Wewnątrz znajdą się biura, hotel z basenem i duży klub fitness. Budowa pochłonie ponad 50 mln zł. Inwestor kończy prace nad projektem. Wstępna koncepcja jest...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Wiezowiec nie jest juz w planach. Inwestor buduje teraz: https://www.zeusapartments.pl/ i glownie o nim jest dyskusja w wątku.

Stąd prosba o zmianę nazwy watku na: [Lublin] Zeus Apartments [15p.]


----------



## Trishelle

Musimy tutaj ponownie zmienić tytuł ponieważ rektor potwierdziła, że ANS w Tarnowie zostanie Akademią Tarnowską. Nowa sugestia:

[Tarnów] Akademia Tarnowska (była ANS, PWSZ)









[Tarnów] Akademia Nauk Stosowanych (była PWSZ)


Tarnowska ANS druga w rankingu "Perspektyw" Akademia Nauk Stosowanych w Tarnowie zajęła drugie miejsce w tegorocznej edycji Rankingu Szkół Wyższych Perspektywy 2022 w kategorii...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

